# IP Adressen nachmachen oder fälschen?



## forencowboy (10 Januar 2009)

Habe das Forum durchstöbert und so einiges in Sachen Internet heausgefunden.
Jedoch habe ich nichts finden können zum Thema:
IP Adressen verschleiern, fälschen oder nachmachen.

Ich hatte fast ein 3/4 Jahr damit Probleme E-Mails mit Zahlungsaufforderungen zu bekommen. Dann Inkassoschreiben.
Einige Monate später fing es an, dass ich aus Foren rausgeschmiessen wurde.
Begründung:
Unpassende oder illegale Äußerungen.
Was genau mir vorgewurfen wurde habe ich nie erfahren.
Einige der Communitys kann ich mich vage daran erinnern, dass ich mich mal angemeldet hatte.
Bei einigen kann ich mich nicht mehr erinnern, weil ich diese sehr wenig bis zu garnicht benutzt hatte.

Im Sommer 2008 verschwanden immer mein Avater bei einem Forum.

In einem anderen Forum bekam ich von Gästen Beleidigungen gegen mich.
Dies wurde immer schlimmer. Am Ende verschwanden meine Signatur, Avater, ein paar Einträge usw.
Ich konnte mich nicht mehr anmelden und mußte jedesmal ein neues Paßwort anfordern.
Es hat nichts gebracht. Ständig flog ich raus.

Bald stellte ich fest, dass in meiner Signatur etwas anderes Stand als ich zuvor reinschrieb. Mein gesamter Account wurde geändert.

Dann folgte der Rausschmieß aus dem Forum.
Man hat eindeutig meine IP Nummer des Rechners identifiziert.
Ich kann mich in diesem einen Forum nicht mehr anmelden, weil allein schon meine IP gesperrt ist.

Selbst unter anderem Nickname kann ich mich nicht anmelden oder eine neue E-Mail-Anschrift.

Zwei eigene Foren von mir wurde das komplette Lay Out und die Gestaltung mitsamt der Einträge gelöscht. Danach habe sie dann aufgegeben.

Ein Bekannter half mir kurzzeitig aus und schloß einen zweiten Rechner ins Internet an und gab mir ein Antivirenprogramm, dass beim Abfangen von Trojanern und Viren durch die Firewall den Absender anzeigt.

Erst hatte ich immer IP Adressen aus Saudi Arabien, Israel, Singapur und USA angezeigt bekommen.
Dann nur noch aus Saudi Arabien.
Etwas später wurden IP Adressen abgefangen, die aus Karlsruhe stammten.

Bei IP Adress.com habe ich die Nummer gecheckt.
Daher weiß ich woher die IP´s stammten.

*Ist es möglich IP Nummern zu fälschen und damit unbemerkt zu surfen und sich überall in einem anderen Namen anmelden?*

Zur Zeit denke ich habe ich das beste gemacht, indem ich WLAN deaktiviert habe und nur noch mit LAN am Router bin.
Zumindest kann niemand mehr auf meine Fritzbox zugreifen.





forencowboy


----------



## Heiko (10 Januar 2009)

*AW: IP Adressen nachmachen oder fälschen?*

Nein.


----------



## webwatcher (10 Januar 2009)

*AW: IP Adressen nachmachen oder fälschen?*

scheint ein sehr begehrtes  "feature" zu sein, wird zigtausendfach diskutiert

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=ip-adresse+fake&btnG=Suche&meta=
ip-adress fake - Google-Suche
ip-address fake - Google-Suche


----------



## drboe (10 Januar 2009)

*AW: IP Adressen nachmachen oder fälschen?*



forencowboy schrieb:


> Man hat eindeutig meine IP Nummer des Rechners identifiziert.
> Ich kann mich in diesem einen Forum nicht mehr anmelden, weil allein schon meine IP gesperrt ist.


Du hast eine feste, unveränderliche IP-Adresse? 



forencowboy schrieb:


> *Ist es möglich IP Nummern zu fälschen und damit unbemerkt zu surfen und sich überall in einem anderen Namen anmelden?*


Was hat die IP-Adresse mit dem Anmeldenamen an einem Service zu tun?



forencowboy schrieb:


> Zur Zeit denke ich habe ich das beste gemacht, indem ich WLAN deaktiviert habe und nur noch mit LAN am Router bin.
> Zumindest kann niemand mehr auf meine Fritzbox zugreifen.


Was hat das mit der angeblichen IP-Sperre zu tun? Deine Fritzbox wird vermutlich alle 24 Stunden eine neue Adresse bekommen.  Dass sich jemand ggf. Deines WLANs bedient hat heisst übrigens nicht, dass derjenige sich in Foren für Dich ausgeben konnte. Und was die IP-Adressen anderer Länder angeht, bleibt mir der Zusammenhang völlig rätselhaft. Wenn jemand Deinen Access Point benutzt hat und über Deinen Anschluß ins Internet ging, wird in der Kommunikation die IP-Adresse genutzt, die Deinem Anschluß zu dem Zeitpunkt zugewiesen wurde. Die wird nicht aus einem anderen Land stammen. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Eos-OTR (10 Januar 2009)

*AW: IP Adressen nachmachen oder fälschen?*

Hi!



forencowboy schrieb:


> Zur Zeit denke ich habe ich das beste gemacht, indem ich WLAN deaktiviert habe und nur noch mit LAN am Router bin.



Da haben wir ja schon die wahrscheinliche Ursache für die Probleme!

Leider ist es so, daß standardmäßig die WLAN-Router keine Verschlüsselung aktiviert haben. Dann ist es pösen Purschen und gelangweilten Script-Kiddies möglich, Deinen Internetverkehr mitzulesen - passende Programme gibts für einen Laumann im Netz.
Angesichts der geschilderten eher geringfügigen Probleme tippe ich eher auf die Script-Kiddies - Gauner hätten sich unauffällig verhalten, um interessante Daten (Kontonummern etc.) abgreifen zu können.

Wenn dann die Anmeldedaten in Foren oder beim Freemailer nicht verschlüsselt übertragen werden, werden die den genannten Gruppen auf dem Silbertablett serviert - da sagt mancher "Danke" und nutzt das unbeabsichtigte Geschenk dann auf seine Weise.
Ein Double-Opt-In ist unter diesen Umständen mit der echten eMail-Addresse möglich - "Rechnungen" der bekannten Firma "Nutz & Los" inklusive.
Da würde es auch gar nichts nützten, wenn z.B. per Gesetz Anmeldungen nur erfolgen dürften, wenn die Anmeldedaten mit den überprüften Daten beim eMail-Anbieter übereinstimmen...

Wurde der Unfug dann über Dein WLAN angestellt, haben die Foren und Nutzlosanbieter natürlich Deine IP - wie schnell man darüber ermittelt werden kann (nämlich gleich am nächsten Feiertag des Heiligen St.Nimmerlein - auch bekannt als der St.-Nimmerleinstag) wird ja hier im Forum immer wieder betont. 

Also: Soweit noch möglich, alle Passwörter ändern und sich bei den betreffenden Foren mit neuer eMail-Adresse registrieren - oder versuchen, das Problem mit dem Betreiber zu klären.


Ein Fälschen der IP-Adresse ist natürlich theoretisch möglich. Das bewirkt aber dasselbe wie die Angabe einer falschen  Adresse bei der Anforderung eines Kataloges per Post - die Antwort geht an die falsche Adresse und der Betroffene bekommt unter Umständen von der Firewall das Schild "Bööööser Angriff abgewehrt - gut, daß ich aufpasse!" gezeigt. Unfug im Sinne von Falschanmeldungen ist damit nicht möglich, weil ja irgendwie die Ausgaben der Foren etc. beim Unfug-Macher ankommen müssen - und dazu ist die echte IP nötig.

Gruß

Eos-OTR


----------



## wahlhesse (10 Januar 2009)

*AW: IP Adressen nachmachen oder fälschen?*



Eos-OTR schrieb:


> Ein Fälschen der IP-Adresse ist natürlich theoretisch möglich.



Wie soll das gehen?
Das Problem von forencowboy lässt sich eher auf eine Virus- oder Trojanerinfektion zurückführen oder es wurden schlicht Passwörter geklaut. Aber IP-Adressen fälschen ist im Internet nicht möglich. Dazu müsste man schon Router hacken, und damit meine ich keine DSL-Router  sondern Router in Rechenzentren.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## forencowboy (11 Januar 2009)

*AW: IP Adressen nachmachen oder fälschen?*

Kann man IP Adressen fälschen oder nachmachen???
Nein!!!

Okay, dann bin ich schonmal beruhigt. Ich habe mehrmals in diesen Foren versucht mich zu registrieren.
Ich komme nicht mal so weit, dass ich ein Nickname oder eine E-Mail Adresse angeben kann. Es öffnet sich ein Fenster in dem steht, das meine IP Adresse gesperrt ist und ich dauerhaft gebannt, sobald ich auf "registrieren" klicke.

Den Sachverhalt habe ich versucht zu erklären. Da ist nichts zu machen. Die Admins und Mods sind davon überzeugt, dass ich dort illegale Bilder, Video usw (NAZI-Parolen oder Beleidigungen z.B.) verlinkt und hochgeladen habe. Einige dieser Postings war ich nicht mal zu Hause, sondern zu Besuch bei anderen.

Kann jetzt nur über meine Fritzbox geschehen sein.

Vom 01.01.09 bis zum 04.01.09 hatte ich keinen Zugang zu meiner Fritzbox. Es wäre nur über WLAN gegangen. Trotz meines Netzwerkschlüssel und Paßwort konnte ich nicht ins Netz oder auf meine Fritzbox zugreifen.
Spät Abends am 04.01.09. bin ich erst mit Kabel, dass ich mir am Sa. besorgt hatte, an die Fritzbox gekommen.
Bei Ereignisse wurden selbst in diesem Zeitraum Verbindungen und Trennungen angezeigt. Habe dann WLAN deaktiviert!!!
Läßt sich anhand der genanten MAC Adressen den Verursacher herausfinden?

Was mich noch wundert. 
Bis zum 29.12.08 wußte ich nicht wie man die Internetzugänge protokolliert bzw. wie sie protokolliert werden.
Erst durch eine E-Mail der Provider half mir weiter.
Als ich dann auf Ereignisse bin waren sämtliche Protokkole weg oder hat erst ab dem 29.12.08 die Zugänge wieder protokolliert.

Das macht mich stutzig! Wieso fehlen die Protokolle vor dem 29.12.08??:-?
Denn danach wurden alle wieder aufgelistet. Oder kann es sein, dass sich die Protokolle von Zeit zu Zeit selbst löschen?

Ich habe den Verdacht, dass ich mir etwas eingefangen haben muss als ich die E-Mails von sehr guten Bekannten geöffnet habe.
Das waren E-Mails mit Links zu anderen Seiten, Dateien, Bilder, ZIP-Ordner usw.
Weil diese Personen mir vertraut waren habe ich einfach die Anhänge geöffnet.

Letztes Jahr hatte ich einmal eine E-Mail von mir selbst bekommen. !?!?:-?
Absender: meine E-Mail Adresse
Empfänger meine E-Mail Adresse
Dachte an einen Fehler und las die Nachricht. Hatte aber keinen Anhang geöffnet weil dieser mit exe endete und diese Nachricht ich garnicht geschrieben hatte.
Dieses Problem hatte ich in einem Forum geschildert.
Ich bekam die Erklärung, dass es oft vorkommt, dass die E-Mail von einem Bekannten kommt aber in wirklichkeit von einem Spamer.

Ich denke, dass ich über Monate hinweg Tür und Angel weit geöffnet hatte für Trojaner und Viren und habe sie sogar noch herein gebeten. :wall::wall::wall:

Das einzigste was ich noch tun kann, ist Schadensbegrenzung. Mehr kann ich erst mal nicht machen.

Jetzt habe ich erts mal einen jungfäulichen rechner und wlan abgeschaltet.
Kann jetzt hoffen, dass mir nicht wieder so eine Pleite passiert.



forencowboy


----------



## forencowboy (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: IP Adressen nachmachen oder fälschen?*

Zitat von *forencowboy* 

:
    			Man hat eindeutig meine IP Nummer des Rechners identifiziert.
Ich kann mich in diesem einen Forum nicht mehr anmelden, weil allein schon meine IP gesperrt ist. 		   
Du hast eine feste, unveränderliche IP-Adresse?

Nein! Die ändert sich jedesmal wenn ich mich im Internet neu einwähle. Und das geschieht mehrmals am Tag, weil ich nicht ununterbrochen im Internet bin.
Nur meine IP vom Rechner bleibt immer die gleiche.






 Zitat von *forencowboy* 

:
*Ist es möglich IP Nummern zu fälschen und damit unbemerkt zu surfen und sich überall in einem anderen Namen anmelden?* 
Was hat die IP-Adresse mit dem Anmeldenamen an einem Service zu tun?

Weil ich dauerhaft gebannt bin und meine IP Adresse gesperrt. EIn registrieren mit anderer E-Mail und Nutzername ist nicht möglich.




forencowboy


----------



## wahlhesse (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: IP Adressen nachmachen oder fälschen?*

Man kann auf Internetseiten komplette IP-Bereiche sperren. Kommerzielle Forenanbieter machen es oftmals, wenn von Bereichen Spam generiert wurde. Das geht zum Teil so weit, dass Kunden von bestimmten Providern komplett gesperrt sind.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## forencowboy (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: IP Adressen nachmachen oder fälschen?*

Ich bekomme manchmal ein Fenster auf dem Bildschirm.
Da steht dann zum Beispiel:

*ERROR*
IP Adress:77.181.XXX.XXX
Subnet:225.225.225.0
Host:dsdf-4db...............................

*Access Denied*


Das ist nicht immer, aber kommt manchmal auf den Schirm.
Das letzte mal als ich auf die Seite wollte von Radio Köln.
Erst konnte ich per Googlesuche die Seite aufsuchen und später als ich nochmal drauf wollte kam diese Meldung und konnte die Seite nicht öffnen.

Das gleiche ist mir Zuvor schon mal passiert, wenn ich über Google Elektronik, PC-Zubehör, Kfz-Zubehör usw. suche.

Erst kann ich die Seiten öffnen und später kam dann diese Meldung.

Mittlerweile kann ich wieder ein paar Seiten öffnen.





forencowboy


----------



## drboe (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: IP Adressen nachmachen oder fälschen?*

Unterlasse es doch bitte die Quotes (Zitate) zu verändern und/oder lerne mit der Forensoftware umzugehen. Wer wie Du angeblich in so vielen Foren "gebannt" ist, sollte mit den gängigen Werkzeugen umgehen können. Ich habe keine Lust kaputte Quotes zu reparieren.



forencowboy schrieb:


> > Man hat eindeutig meine IP Nummer des Rechners identifiziert.
> > Ich kann mich in diesem einen Forum nicht mehr anmelden, weil allein schon meine IP gesperrt ist.
> >
> >
> ...


Tipp: wenn man von der Technik so gut wie keine Ahnung hat, sollte man sich bei Problemen auf die Erläuterung der Zusammenhänge und Feststellungen beschränken, die den eigenen Erfahrungen, Kenntnissen und Möglichkeiten entsprechen. Zur Information: Für den Fall, dass Dein PC sich ins Internet "einwählt", also mittels eines Modems oder über eine ISDN-Karte, ebenso wie bei direkter Verbidnung mit einem DSL-Modem erhält *der PC* jedes Mal (!), wenn man sich mit dem Internet verbindet, eine neue IP-Adresse. Falls man statt dessen einen Router verwendet, so bleibt zwar die lokale IP-Adresse, die zwischen Router und PC (LAN) benutzt wird unverändert, die IP des Routers zum Internet (WAN) wechselt aber bei jedem Neustart bzw. jeder Neueinwahl des Routers ins WEB (bei Dauerbetrieb meist automatisch nach 24 Std.). Die IP des PC aus dem LAN wird aber dem Server im Internet (WAN) gar nicht bekannt. Der erfährt lediglich die WAN-IP, die in jedem Fall vom Internet-Provider vergeben wird (an den PC oder den Router). Da Du hier schon über den Einsatz eines Routers berichtet hast: der erhält eine IP-Adresse, die regelmäßig wechselt. 



			
				forencowboy schrieb:
			
		

> Ist es möglich IP Nummern zu fälschen und damit unbemerkt zu surfen und sich überall in einem anderen Namen anmelden?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unsinn! Du hast doch keine eigene (feste) IP-Adresse. Dann kann die auch nicht gesperrt sein, es sein  denn, der Serverbetreiber sperrt ganze Netzbereiche Deines Provider. 



			
				forencowboy schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bekomme manchmal ein Fenster auf dem Bildschirm.
> Da steht dann zum Beispiel:
> 
> ERROR
> ...


Das Netz 77.181.0.0-77.181.255.255 gehört der 1&1 Internet AG. Surfst Du über die? Welches Forum sperrt 1&1?

Wenn Du hier wirklich Rat suchst, dann wäre es sinnvoll, wenn Du Dich darauf beschränkst Fakten zu den auftretenden Problemen darzulegen und Spekulationen über die möglichen Hintergründe zu unterlassen, Vermutungen von Fakten zu trennen. Alles andere betrachte ich als Getrolle. Also folgende Fragen:

1. welches Betriebssystem hat der PC, mit dem die Probleme auftreten? Ich vermute, das diese aus Redmond stammt, würde aber gern die genaue Bezeichung und Version wissen.
2. welchen Hersteller und  Typenbezeichnung hat der Router, den Du verwendest?
3. über welchen Provider (1&1, T-Online, Alice, ...) gehst Du ins Netz?
4. bei welchem Forum treten die Probleme auf? (mind. 1 Beispiel)
5. welchen Browser benutzt Du? - genaue Version bitte
6. ist ein Virenscanner installiert? Wenn ja: welcher? Letzte Aktualisierung? Letzter Volltest des PC?
7. Ist eine Firewall im PC aktiviert?
8. und dann bitte noch einmal - ganz ohne Spekulation über angebliche Ursachen: 

8a) was genau ist das Problem? 
8b) wie äußert es sich? 
8c) bei wievielen Gelegenheiten wurde das Problem festgestellt? 
8d) Seit wann besteht das Problem?

Damit Du einmal den Unterschied zwischen Deiner lokalen LAN-IP und der WAN-IP, die ein Server mitgeteilt bekommt, sehen kannst: Current IP Check  - << auf die blaue Schrift klicken, das ist ein Link - zeigt Dir im Browser Deine IP im Internet an. 
Bei Windows-NT/2000/XP/Vista ruft man eine "DOS-Box" (Shell) auf und tippt _ipconfig /all_ ein. Dabei sollte dann auch Deine geheimnisumwitterte IP ausgegeben werden. Wenn Dein Router nah am Hersteller-Zustand konfiguriert ist, dürfte die IP dem Muster 192.168.NNN.NNN entsprechen und Dein Router (Gateway) hat dann die 192.168.NNN.1. _NNN_ ist jeweils eine Zahl zwischen 0 und 255.

M. Boettcher


----------



## forencowboy (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: IP Adressen nachmachen oder fälschen?*

-Ich habe ein XP Home Edition.
-Fritzbox 7140
-Mein Provider ist 1&1
-Mozilla Firefox
-Firewall ist aktiviert
-Virenscan heute gemacht (10 Cookies gefunden)
-Das Antivirenprogramm ist Symantec

Zu den Problemen die Aufgetreten sind.
Es gibt eine Community "Wer kennt wen"
Da hielt ich mich häufig auf.
Zweimal verschwand mein Avater mit der Begründung, dass es unpassend sei.
An diesem Avater war nichts anstößiges oder irgend etwas das einen stören könnte.
Ein paar Einträge in meinem Account hatten sich geändert.
Danach habe ich dann alles gelöscht und bin aus dieser Community ausgetreten.

Paar Monate später fing es in einem anderen Forum an.
Ich meld mich an und später war ich wieder abgemeldet.
Also wieder angemeldet. Das passiert an manchen Tagen.
Es gab auch Tage wo ich Ruhe hatte
Irgend wann konnte ich mich garnicht mehr anmelden, weil das Passwort falsch war.
Ein neues angefordert.
Somit konnte ich mich wieder anmelden.
Manchmal bekam ich eine Persönliche Nachricht, die ich am Wochenende erst Sonntags spät abrufen konnte. Das WE bin ich immer weg.
"Dein Beitrag wurde gelöscht!" um es kurz zu nennen. Aber worum s genau ging weiß ich nicht.
Ich bekam Verwarnungen, dass ich NAZI Parolen sein lassen soll. Solche Postings habe ich aber nie reingesetzt.
Irgendwann wurde ich auch dort gesperrt.
Zwar konnte ich die Seite aufrufen und alles lesen, aber nicht mehr anmelden.
Meine Signatur hat sich geändert. Es stand nicht das dort was ich geschrieben hatte.
Habe mich mit einem anderen Nutzernamen angemeldet und bin in den persönlichen Bereich meines vorigen Nutzernamens. Alles gelöscht bzw. geändert.

Danach erfuhr ich vom Admin, dass meine IP Nummer dahinter steckt und alles von meinem Rechner kommt.

Daraufhin habe ich eine Virenscann gemacht nach dem anderen.
Bei Trend Mode, Kaspersky, Tweak Power, Sojus (oder so ähnlich heißt das), Antitrojaner, Antiviren, Antitoolkit.
Habe eine Woche lang ein Scan nach dem anderen laufen lassen.

Der erste Scan hat 90 Viren und Trojaner gefunden.
Mit Kaspersky habe ich den letzten Scan durchgeführt.
Drei Tage lang jeden Tag durchlaufen lassen.
Ich hatte eine Testversion herunter geladen und installiert.
In diesen drei Tagen gab er Meldung von Phishingseiten.
AM ersten 174 Phishingseiten
Am zweiten Tag über 2900 Seiten.
Am dritten Tag über 3600 Seiten.
Das war jedesmal die erste Meldung wenn ich den PC angeworfen habe.

Nach einem Anruf bei einer PC Firma gab man mir den Tipp die Festplatte zu formatieren. 

Alles neu installiert und etwa zwei Wochen Ruhe gehabt.
Danach hatte ich nur noch mit dem Rechner Probleme.
Alles ging nur noch sehr langsam und träge. DIE CPU Auslastung schoß jedesmal auf 100% hoch und blieb 3-5 Sekundne so. Dann runter auf 25% für etwa 2 Sekunden und dann ganz normal runter.
Hatte nur ein Textdokument offen und abgespeichert. Und das dauerte dann jedesmal sehr lange.

Nach der Formatierung hatte ich dann Symantec als Antivirusprogramm.
Dieser meldet immer wieder unerlaubter Zugriff abgewehrt oder Zugriff verweigert.

Und am Sylvester hat sich das Problem verselbstständigt.
Beim Auto beladen wurde mir der Laptop geklaut.

Jetzt habe ich einen neuen und damit WLAN deaktiviert und alle E-Mail Adressen die Paßwörter geändert auch von den noch bekannten Foren.

Anfangs hatte ich mich in allen möglichen Foren angemeldet.
Freundesuchmaschinen wie Stayfriends, Sportforen, Technikforen, Autoforen,usw.

In den meisten habe ich nie etwas geschrieben und ist in Vergessenheit geraten.
Vor einem Jahr bekam ich die erste Mail, dass ich aus dem Forum gebannt wurde. Welches das war kann ich nicht mehr sagen.
Dann folgten noch zwei, wo ich ausgesperrt wurde.
Habe mir nichts dabei gedacht und auf sich beruhen lassen.

Bei "wer kennt wen" war es dann schon seltsam.

Letzten Sommer wurden meine eigenen Foren gelöscht.
Also die Gestaltung und Aufbau waren weg sowie die Postungs selber.
Weil das Back Up (Ich glaube das heißt so) schon alt war, habe ich die Domains gekündigt und alles aufgegeben.

Ein Bekannter hat sich den Rechner mal vorgenommen und gecheckt.
Schon da hat er jede Menge Viren und Trojaner gefunden und behoben.

Ich hoffe, dass es verständlich rüber gekommen ist und man mein Problem versteht.


Vor einem Jahr bis vor einem halben Jahr bekam ich E-Mails.
"Ihr Konto weißt die Deckung nicht auf!"
"Bei uns ist noch kein Betrag eingegangen. Wünschen sie, dass die Bestellung storniert wird?"
"Bitte übereisen sie......!"

USW. USW.

Von nachbarschafts24 hatte ich auch ständig Post.

Es sind E-Mails verschwunden oder die ich gesendet habe, sind nie angekommen.
Nach allen Virenscanns kam ich von der Toilette wieder und beobachtete wie der Curser sich über den Bildschirm bewegte und in meinem Outlook die ungelesenen E-Mails gelöscht hat.
Habe dies mit der Kamera aufgenommen.




Meine jetzige Sorge ist.
Was ist wenn über meine Fritzbox oder sogar über meinen Rechner solche Anmeldungen wirklich gegeben hat? 



forencowboy


----------



## forencowboy (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: IP Adressen nachmachen oder fälschen?*

Wenn ich bei mir auf Eigenschaften von Netzwerkverbindungen gehe, sehe ich immer die selbe IP-Nummer. Die ändert sich garnicht.

Wenn ich auf die Seite gehe von ip-adress.com sehe ich eine andere.
Jeden Tag ist da eine andere.

Wenn ich das richtige verstanden habe hat doch der Rechner eine IP und dann der Router eine eigene, die er vom Provider zugewiesen bekommt?!?


Diesen Dauerbetrieb habe ich auf meiner Fritzbox bei Ereignisse fetsgestellt.
Vom 31.12.08 bis zum 04.01.09 war ich nicht im Netz und trotzdem wurden Trennungen und Verbindungen protokolliert.
Und zwar jeden Tag um die selbe Uhrzeit. Das wird doch dann die Trennungen und Verbindungen sein alle 24 Stunden.
Mit meinem Rechner war ich nicht drinn, weil ich keinen funktionstüchitgen zur Zeit hatte.


192.168.NNN.1 so eine Nummer habe ich bei den Eigenshaften von Netzwerkverbindungen. Aber statt der 1 habe ich eine 25.


forencowboy


----------



## wahlhesse (15 Januar 2009)

*AW: IP Adressen nachmachen oder fälschen?*

Dein Rechner wurde gekapert.
Soforthilfe: Alle wichtigen Daten sichern.
Rechner komplett neu installieren.
Alle Passwörter ändern, das beinhaltet auch das DSL-Zugangspasswort.
Wenn Du nicht alleine im Haus bist, sind auch Deine Mitbewohner gefährdet oder sogar Verursacher.

Da Du kein Profi in der Sache bist,rate ich Dir dringendst, die Neuinstallation mit einem Fachmann durchzuführen.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## forencowboy (15 Januar 2009)

*AW: IP Adressen nachmachen oder fälschen?*

Dafür ist es zu spät. Der Rechner ist mir abhanden gekommen.
Das erste, nachdem ich wieder im Netz war, mit dem neuen, sämtliche Paßwörter geändert und WLAN an der Fritzbox deaktiviert.

Jetzt habe ich auf meinem neuen Rechner schon 10 Cookies gefunden und bin erst seit dem 04.01.09 wieder im Netz.
Der Scan wurde von Symantec durchgeführt.
Und genau das nervt tierisch. Ich bin mir jedesmal sicher, dass ich meinen Rechner absolut abgesichert habe.


Ich hatte gehofft ohne eine PC Werkstatt auszukommen und suche deshalb Tipps in Foren.
Jetzt werde ich wohl nicht drumherum kommen.



forencowboy


----------



## forencowboy (16 Januar 2009)

*AW: IP Adressen nachmachen oder fälschen?*

Jetzt habe ich mich in einem Forum anmelden können.
Natürlich ein anderer Benutzername und andere E-Mail Adresse, die ich zuvor angelegt hatte.

Sonst bekam ich immer die Meldung, nach dem "KLICK" auf "registrieren", dass die "IP Nummer" gesperrt wurde und die Registrierung verweigert wird.

Das war aber noch mit dem alten Rechner.

Wenn man immer wußte, dass ich mich anmelden wollte, bedeutet dies doch, dass ich ausspioniert wurde
oder der gesamte IP Bereich gesperrt wurde von 1&1.

Korrigiert mich wenn ich das falsch sehe oder sogar total schizzo ist.





forencowboy


----------



## KatzenHai (16 Januar 2009)

*AW: IP Adressen nachmachen oder fälschen?*

zur Urfrage:

1. ja, man kann IP-Adressen nachmachen, schau hier: 192.168.55.45. Gefällt? Noch eine? 111.222.333.4

2. ja, man kann theoretisch in vorhandenen Datenbanken vorhandene Einträge fälschen, sogar dann, wenn dies IP-Adressen sind. Möglicherweise könnte man so eine Auffindbarkeit nach Surfen verschleiern. Die Frage zielt ja in diese Richtung. Übrigens hieße "können" hier ausdrücklich nicht "dürfen", im Gegenteil.

3. nein, während des Betriebs kann man natürlich keine IP-Adresse fälschen - man würde dann ja schlicht nicht mehr gefunden. Der Browser fordert ja einen Netzinhalt zur (in diesem Moment gültigen) IP-Adresse des Browser-PCs an - wenn die Antwort an eine andere IP geht, hat das nicht wirklich Sinn ...


Manchmal muss man nur kurz mal nachdenken.


Zur Systematik gibt es einen netten Lehrfilm, ich schau mal, ob ich den wieder finde ...


----------



## drboe (16 Januar 2009)

*AW: IP Adressen nachmachen oder fälschen?*

Du hast offenbar wirklich nicht viel Ahnung vom Internet. Also gut, fangen wir mit etwas einfachem an:



			
				forencowboy schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt habe ich auf meinem neuen Rechner schon 10 Cookies gefunden und bin erst seit dem 04.01.09 wieder im Netz.
> Der Scan wurde von Symantec durchgeführt.
> Und genau das nervt tierisch. Ich bin mir jedesmal sicher, dass ich meinen Rechner absolut abgesichert habe.


Du kannst die Cookies manuell löschen oder dafür sorgen, dass die regelmäßig automatisch gelöscht werden. Dafür gehst in die Einstellungen des Firefox, dort auf den Reiter für Datenschutz und setzt die Einstellungen wie folgt: a) Cookies akzeptieren, b) Cookies behalten ... _bis Firefox geschlossen wird_. Das Letzte ist über ein Auswahlmenü einstellbar.  Ergebnis: jedesmal, wenn Du den Firefox verlässt, werden die Cookies automatisch gelöscht. Im übrigen sind Cookies keine Viren. Was 'Cookies' sind erklärt Dir z. B. die Wikipedia - klick mich.  
Zu Deiner IP-Adresse:



			
				forencowboy schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich auf die Seite gehe von ip-adress.com sehe ich eine andere.
> Jeden Tag ist da eine andere.
> 
> Wenn ich das richtige verstanden habe hat doch der Rechner eine IP und dann der Router eine eigene, die er vom Provider zugewiesen bekommt?!?


Der ISP teilt Deinem Router bei der Einwahl eine IP-Adresse zu. Das ist genau die, die Du bei ip-adress.com angezeigt bekommst.



			
				forencowboy schrieb:
			
		

> Diesen Dauerbetrieb habe ich auf meiner Fritzbox bei Ereignisse fetsgestellt.
> Vom 31.12.08 bis zum 04.01.09 war ich nicht im Netz und trotzdem wurden Trennungen und Verbindungen protokolliert.
> Und zwar jeden Tag um die selbe Uhrzeit. Das wird doch dann die Trennungen und Verbindungen sein alle 24 Stunden.
> Mit meinem Rechner war ich nicht drinn, weil ich keinen funktionstüchitgen zur Zeit hatte.


Aber der Router ist mit dem Internet verbunden. Und das offenbar immer. Spätestens alle 24 Stunden trennt der ISP (1&1) die Verbindung. Der Router merkt das - und baut die Verbindung sofort wieder auf. Dabei wechselt die IP-Adresse, die der Router im Internet hat. Im Log des Routers kann man das dann nachverfolgen. Da ist völlig normal und überhaupt kein Grund zur Panik.



			
				forencowboy schrieb:
			
		

> 192.168.NNN.1 so eine Nummer habe ich bei den Eigenshaften von Netzwerkverbindungen. Aber statt der 1 habe ich eine 25.


Die IP-Adresse ein Deinem LAN ist entweder wirklich fest, oder aber wurde per DHCP vom Router vergeben.  Das funktioniert dann so, wie auch Dein Router vom ISP eine IP_Adresse bekommt. Auf dem Router arbeitet dazu ein sogn. DHCP-Service. Der vergibt IP-Adresse in einem Netz. Dein PC sucht nach dem Einschalten einen solchen Service über die Netzwerkkarte. Die Adresse, die _ipconfig /all_ bei _Ethernetadapter LAN-Verbindung_ anzeigt, ist die des PC. Darunter findet sich  noch die IP-Adresse des _Standardgateway_ und die hat in der Regel hinten eine 1. Du findest dann noch die Angabe _Lease läuft ab_. Meldet man sich in kurzen Abständen bzw. vor Ablauf der Zeit wieder an, so erhält der PC exakt gleiche die IP-Adresse vom Router zugeteilt. Das sieht dann so aus, als ob man eine feste IP im LAN hat.

Du kannst prüfen, ob die Adresse tatsächlich fest ist oder per DHCP vergeben wird. Dazu wählt man die Netzwerkeinstellungen, da die Eigenschaften der LAN-Verbindung (Rechtsklick auf LAN-Verbindung), dann "Internetprotokoll (TCP/IP)" markieren und Schaltfläche Eigenschaften betätigem. Ist "IP-Adresse automatisch beziehen" ausgewählt, ist DHCP am Werk. Sonst steht weiter unten die IP-Adresse, eine Subnetzmaske (255.255.255.0) und die Gateway-IP, was nichts anderes ist als die IP-Adresse Deines Routers auf der LAN-Seite.



			
				forencowboy schrieb:
			
		

> Zweimal verschwand mein Avater mit der Begründung, dass es unpassend sei.
> ...


Entweder ist man da sehr empfindlich, oder aber einige Bemerkunegn passten den Leuten wirklich nicht. Ein Forenbetreiber hat Hausrecht; auch hier ist man bisweilen relativ empfindlich, wobei das mit den rechtlichen Risiken teilweise begründet ist. Da Du andeutest, dass einige Vorwürfe nicht zutreffen, weil Du das gar nicht warst: mit der IP-Adresse hat das vermutlich nichts zu tun; bzw. nicht unbedingt. Falls Dein vorheriger PC wirklich infiziert war, kann man nicht völlig ausschliessen, dass Dir da jemand einen üblen Streich gespielt hat. In der Regel sind diejenigen, die einen PC kapern aber an ganz anderen Dingen interessiert und haben kaum Zeit und Geduld ihren Schabernack mit einzelnen Usern  zu treiben. Die setzen gekaperte PC nämlich ein um spam zu versenden, andere PC zu kapern und Server anzugreifen, in dem sie diesen von vielen PC unsinnige Anfragen zusenden. 

Angesichts der Menge an Schadprogramen, die Dein vorheriger Rechner besaß, solltest Du Dein Wissen über Gefährdungen im Internet und die Abwehr echter Gefahren ausbauen. Dabei musst Du aber auch lernen, Gefährliches von ausschliesslich Nervigem zu unterscheiden. Regelmäßige Scans nach Viren sollten es schon sein. Dass sich überhaupt dermaßen viele Schadprogramme fanden deutet darauf hin, dass Du im Bereich PC-Sicherheit erheblichen Nachholbedarf hast. Die regelmäßige Aktualisierung von Windows über Windows-Upadte sollte ebenfalls Pflicht sein. Zudem ist zu empfehlen nicht mit Administratorrechten zu arbeiten. Man kann in der Benutzerverwaltung von Windows XP einen eingeschränkten Benutzer anlegen (Vorteile eines eingeschränkten Kontos), der eben nicht Computeradministrator ist und den dann zum Arbeiten benutzen. Als Administrator meldet man sich nur an, um den PC zu warten, d. h. Windows zu aktualisieren und Programme zu installieren.



			
				forencowboy schrieb:
			
		

> Symantec als Antivirusprogramm.
> Dieser meldet immer wieder unerlaubter Zugriff abgewehrt oder Zugriff verweigert.


Mich z. B. würde Software von Symantic vermutlich nerven, wenn die mir die "Gefahr" von Cookies einreden will - wobei die Abwehr so einfach ist wie oben beschrieben. Die Meldungen dieser "Sicherheitssoftware" sind oft nervig und nichtssagend. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## forencowboy (16 Januar 2009)

*AW: IP Adressen nachmachen oder fälschen?*

Habe mir jetzt ein Antivirusprogramm von Kaspersky bestellt.
Hoffe, dass es bald drauf ist.

Ich dachte jedesmal, dass jetzt mein Rechner wirklich sicher ist.
Aber es ist nicht das erste mal. 

Erst als ich darauf aufmerksam gemacht wurde, ob jemand einen AVM Stick in meine Fritzbox stecken konnte, ist mir ein Licht aufgegangen.
Nachdem ich den nicht mehr brauchte, habe ich ihn nämlich verkauft.

*Ist nur eine Vermutung.* Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe dürften da nun alle Einstellungen drauf sein von meiner Fritzbox?!?!?!?

Ich bin jetzt die letzten 6-8 Wochen sehr sehr sehr intensiv mit der Thematik Internet und PC beschäftigt.
Ich schaue zwar auch auf Wikipedia nach und in anderen Foren.
Nur ist vieles für mich nur "Fachchinesisch".

Was ich mir wünschen würde, sind Erklärungen, Skizzen usw. dass man sich bildlich vorstellen kann was in einem PC vorgeht.
Und genau das fehlt im Internet. Zumindest habe ich noch nichts in dieser Art gefunden.

Ein Bekannter schaut mal nach dem Rechten. Habe aber nie verstanden was genau mit meinem Rechner passiert. Und immer ist er auch nicht erreichbar, wenn es brennzlig wird.
Ich bin kein Informatiker oder Programmiere.

Ich stehe mit der Problematik nicht allein da. So manche Kollegen haben Probleme damit, alles zu verstehen.

Man kann es so vergleichen.

So mancher setzt sich ins Auto, startet und fährt los.
Aber kaum jemand weiß welche Technik dahinter steckt.

Zündschlüssel, Kupplung, Gas, Bremse, Scheibenwischer, Blinker, usw.
Kennt jeder, aber weiß jemand wie das alles genau funktioniert?




Ich möchte mich rechtherzlich für die Ratschläge bedanken.

forencowboy


----------



## drboe (17 Januar 2009)

*AW: IP Adressen nachmachen oder fälschen?*



forencowboy schrieb:


> Habe mir jetzt ein Antivirusprogramm von Kaspersky bestellt.
> Hoffe, dass es bald drauf ist.


Es liegt weniger am Antivirenprodukt als an dem Verständnis von deren Funktion. PC-Sicherheit ist ein vielschichtiges Thema. Die Bedrohung durch Viren ist eines davon.



forencowboy schrieb:


> Ich dachte jedesmal, dass jetzt mein Rechner wirklich sicher ist.
> Aber es ist nicht das erste mal.


Da sich die Bedrohungen ändern, ist PC-Sicherheit nicht statisch sondern ein ständiger Prozess. Er besetht u. a. aus Einstellungen, die den Betrieb des PC sicherer machen als in der Voreinstellung des Lieferanten, Installation von Sicherungsprogrammen, regelmäßigen Updates des Betriebssystems, der Sicherungssoftware und von Anwendungen, insbesondere solchen, mit denen man am Internetverkehr teilnimmt (Browser, Mail-Programm usw.). Und schließlich ein Sicherheitsbewußtsein, damit man durch angepaßtes Verhalten Risiken minimiert bzw. vermeidet.



forencowboy schrieb:


> Was ich mir wünschen würde, sind Erklärungen, Skizzen usw. dass man sich bildlich vorstellen kann was in einem PC vorgeht.
> Und genau das fehlt im Internet. Zumindest habe ich noch nichts in dieser Art gefunden.


Eine kleine Auswahl:

1. Trojaner-Board, ein Forum mit zig Tips und Anleitungen rund um das Thema PC-Sicherheit und Gefahren im Internet.
2. Deutsche Trojaner-Seiten
3. Sicherheits-Tipps für den PC - Notwendiges Grundwissen bei Internet-Zugang
4. eBook PC-Sicherheit für Anfänger, ein eBook mit Tipps zur Sicherung des PC und zum sicheren Umgang mit dem Internet.
5. Tools und Tipps zur Sicherung des PC

Einige Bemerkungen zur oft geforderten Installation einer Firewall (PFW). 
1. Windows XP/Vista enthält eine solche Software bereits: siehe hier
2. die meisten Programme dieser Art werden den Erwartungen nicht gerecht (Link - Vorsicht - "Augenkrebs"! Die Seite hat leider eine extrem schlechte Farbgebung). Gelegentlich enthalten PFW sogar Fehler, die ein System anfällig für Angriffe machen.
3. viele dieser Firewalls nerven mit Meldungen über relativ harmlose, alltägliche Vorgänge. Unbedarfte User halten daher den Internetbetrieb ggf. für riskanter und die Funktion der PFW für wertvoller, als es in Wahrheit ist.
4. die Konfiguration von PFW ist selten wirklich einfach und setzt, mindestens wenn man über das hinaus will, was die Windows-eigene Firewall kann, vertiefte Kenntnisse voraus
5. die Hauptverantwortung hat immer noch der Benutzer



forencowboy schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Informatiker oder Programmiere.


Das ist auch nicht nötig. Dein Beispiel vom Kfz zeigt auch, dass man *sicher* Auto fahren kann, ohne Details von Getriebe, Differential, Antriebstechnik usw. zu kennen. Dennoch prahlen viele Männer mit ihren Fahrzeugkenntnissen. Man sollte sich beim PC-Betrieb soweit schlau machen, dass man auch beim PC-Betrieb mit den Gefahren bewußt umgehen kann. Das klappt mit etwas gutem Willen durchaus. Ich kann ja auch nicht auf "Teufel komm 'raus" auf das Gas treten, sondern muss mich neben der technischen Kontrolle des Systems "Auto" auch mit Regeln der Nutzung von Straßen und Wegen sowie der jeweiligen Verkehrssituation auseinander setzen. Man muss es zudem langsam angehen lassen und nicht jeden Technik-Hype mitmachen. Obwohl ich seit vielen Jahren einen vernetzten Haushalt habe, habe ich mir erst vor wenigen Monaten einen WLAN-fähigen Router gekauft. Die letzten 8 Jahre ging es gut ohne, bis das alte DSL-Modem seinen Geist aufgab und dabei den Router WAN-seitig beschädigte. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## KatzenHai (17 Januar 2009)

*AW: IP Adressen nachmachen oder fälschen?*



forencowboy schrieb:


> Erst als ich darauf aufmerksam gemacht wurde, ob jemand einen AVM Stick in meine Fritzbox stecken konnte, ist mir ein Licht aufgegangen.
> Nachdem ich den nicht mehr brauchte, habe ich ihn nämlich verkauft.
> 
> *Ist nur eine Vermutung.* Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe dürften da nun alle Einstellungen drauf sein von meiner Fritzbox?!?!?!?


Das wäre tatsächlich denkbar. Der Stick ist zugelassenes Mitglied des WLAN, fast egal, an welchem PC er dran hängt.

Wobei eine gerigfügige Anpassung der Fritz!Box jetzt den auch wieder aussperrt - Schlüssel verändern z.B.

Dann sind nämlich nicht mehr identische Einstellungen auf beiden Seiten.


----------



## Dropper (23 Januar 2009)

*AW: IP Adressen nachmachen oder fälschen?*



> *Ist es möglich IP Nummern zu fälschen und damit unbemerkt zu surfen und sich überall in einem anderen Namen anmelden?*



Ist es leider...

Das Problem ist sogar ganz simple und allbekannt.

Es gibt verschiedene Verschlüssel und Weiterleitungsmöglichkeiten. Das Spielschen kann man dann so weit treiben, das am ende wirklich gar nicht mehr zugeordnet werden kann, wer jetzt der eigentliche Täter war.

Auch zu bedenken ist, das zu viele Wlan-Netze ungesichert sind, was ein eindringen kinderleicht macht.

Was die ganze Sache noch gefährlicher macht, diese Methoden sind ganz einfach zu erlernen.

Eine bekannte so genannte Burn-Out Methode ist das connecten auf Root-Servern, die entweder durch Sicherheitslücken gehackt wurden, oder betrügerisch gemietet wurden.

Man gelangt an Admin Rechte zum Root-Server und kann diesen beliebig manupilieren um aus dem Schneider zu sein.

Also, ich beantworte deine gestellte frage mit ja.


----------



## forencowboy (23 Januar 2009)

*AW: IP Adressen nachmachen oder fälschen?*

:unzufrieden: Das ist nicht schön zu hören/lesen.

Ich habe die Tage in Computer Bild einen Bericht gelesen.
Die Ausgabe stammt, so glaube ich, von Nov.2008.

Es soll Server geben die sich zwischenschalten und dann eine neue IP vergeben.
Aber, dass sich einer trotzdem absolut anonym im Netz surfen kann soll nicht möglich sein.
Das Programm war vom ADAC (glaube ich)

Erschreckend ist es trotzdem.



forencowboy


----------



## Heiko (23 Januar 2009)

*AW: IP Adressen nachmachen oder fälschen?*

Meine Tischkante weist mittlerweile deutliche Bißspuren auf...


----------



## webei (24 Januar 2009)

*AW: IP Adressen nachmachen oder fälschen?*



Heiko schrieb:


> Meine Tischkante weist mittlerweile deutliche Bißspuren auf...



Hmmm ... ich finds lustig. Rechnerkommunikation unter Raten der TCP-Sequenznummern ist doch lustig oder? Und doppelte IP Adressen machen das Leben eines Netzwerkadmins doch erst spannend?

Gruß
webei


----------



## forencowboy (24 Januar 2009)

*AW: IP Adressen nachmachen oder fälschen?*

:roll: Wem soll ich jetzt glauben?

Ja. Nein. Doch. Vielleicht. Könnte sein.

Beide Standpunkte sind einleuchtend für mich.
Habe ich meine Frage vielleicht falsch formuliert?

meine Rechner wurden schon das dritte mal befallen. 
Das erste mal hat jemand meinen Rechner 3 Wochen lang gehabt und dann bekam ich ihn wieder(in dieser Zeit war ich einfach nackt). Ohne weitere Mucken.
Woher der Angriff kam wurde mir auch mitgeteilt.

Das zweite mal konnte ich meinen Rechner nur für einen Tag weggeben. Länger ging nicht , weil ich den dringends brauchte.
Sollte ihn aber dann schnellmöglichst formatieren. Weil keine Zeit, nicht gemacht. Daraufhin kam wieder das nächste Problem.
Habe ich schon geschildert.

Nun hatte ich ein Virenscanner auf den Rechner bekommen, der IP Nummern auffangen soll. (NORTON???)
Anhand der IP Nummern und Wie ist meine IP? DSL Speedtest habe ich die Standpunkte auf einer Karte ansehen können, mit Angabe des Providers. Mehr aber auch nicht.

Wenn man IP Nummern nicht verfälschen kann, müßten doch die Angaben richtig sein und ich habe dann den Verursacher.

Jetzt habe ich seit diesem Jahr wieder einen neuen Rechner( mein dritter) und denke doch gut gesichert zu haben (Kaspersky). Das reicht mir nicht. Ich *will* den Täter, Verursacher, Hacker in die Finger bekommen.:scherzkeks:
Ich will Mus aus ihm machen, Knochenbrei.:scherzkeks:

Könnt ihr das verstehen?
Allmählich kocht und brodelt es mir.

Mit diesem Problem stehe ich nicht allein. Habe schon zwei Leute persönlich angetroffen, die so ähnliche Probleme hatten.
Bei dem einen hat immer der versoffene Vater ständig Sachen auf den Namen seinen Sohnes im Internet bestellt.
Beim anderen brach einfach der PC zusammen und machte dann keinen Muckser mehr. Und das regelmäßig. Und jedesmal bringt er ihn zum Doctor und zahlt mindestens 200,-- Euro.
Er fängt sich regelmäßig alles mögliche ein.




forencowboy


----------



## Heiko (24 Januar 2009)

*AW: IP Adressen nachmachen oder fälschen?*

Du kannst Dir freilich eine beliebige IP-Adresse geben, Du kannst auch alles möglich tun, damit ein anderer Deine eigentliche IP-Adresse nicht sieht.
Im ersten Fall wirst Du aber nicht mehr kommunizieren können, im zweiten Fall ist es fast unmöglich, das für alle Eventualitäten durchzuhalten.


----------



## drboe (24 Januar 2009)

*AW: IP Adressen nachmachen oder fälschen?*



Dropper schrieb:


> Ist es leider...
> 
> Das Problem ist sogar ganz simple und allbekannt.
> 
> ...


Zeige doch bitte einmal, wie Du - rein theoretisch natürlich - mit der "sogenannten Burn-Out Methode" z. B.  auf den den Server unter 195.71.11.67  (spiegel.de) "connectest" und nach der Übernahme  / hacken durch Sicherheitslücken dessen Admin-Rechten dazu bringen würdest mit der IP 84.142.230.5 (eine IP aus dem Telekom DSL Pool) Texte in dieses Forum einzustellen, so dass der Betreiber dieses Forums auf Nachfrage diese IP nennen müsste. Bzw. wie würdest Du einen  "betrügerisch gemieteten" Root-Server konfigurieren, dass er dieses Kunststückchen vollbringt und dabei gleichzeitig erreichbar bleibt? Ich würde das nämlich, gerade weil es ja angeblich so einfach ist, gerne erlernen, bevor ich mich totlache.

_Hinweis für den Fragesteller: Er wirst dieses Kunststück nicht durchführen, geschweige denn beschreiben können. Selbst wenn es nämlich gelänge den Server 195.71.11.67 zu kontrollieren und als Administrator seine IP zu ändern, wäre das Ergebnis, dass dieser Server sofort nicht mehr erreichbar wäre und demnach auch nicht dazu genutzt werden kann in Foren Einträge zu hinterlassen, die auf eine andere Person schliessen lassen._

M. Boettcher


----------



## drboe (24 Januar 2009)

*AW: IP Adressen nachmachen oder fälschen?*



forencowboy schrieb:


> :roll: Wem soll ich jetzt glauben?
> 
> Ja. Nein. Doch. Vielleicht. Könnte sein.
> 
> ...


Wer sagt das? Mein persönlicher Eindruck aus der Diskussion ist, dass Du zu wenig weist um beurteilen zu können, ob Dein PC gekapert wurde. Sollte das zum wiederholten Male tatsächlich der Fall sein, wäre es angebracht, wenn a) der einmal von jemandem eingerichtet wird, der weiss, wie man das macht, b) Du dringend Deine Kenntnisse für den sicheren Betrieb von PC im Internet verbesserst, c) Du nur solche Seiten aufrufst, die mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht zu einer Gefahr für Deinen PC führen. 



forencowboy schrieb:


> Das erste mal hat jemand meinen Rechner 3 Wochen lang gehabt und dann bekam ich ihn wieder(in dieser Zeit war ich einfach nackt). Ohne weitere Mucken.
> Woher der Angriff kam wurde mir auch mitgeteilt.


Wer hatte den PC 3 Wochen? Wer hat Dir was mitgeteilt? Von wo kam der "Angriff"?



forencowboy schrieb:


> Das zweite mal konnte ich meinen Rechner nur für einen Tag weggeben. Länger ging nicht , weil ich den dringends brauchte.


Wer hatte den PC einen Tag? Was willst Du mit einem PC, von dem Du annimmst, er sei verwanzt?



forencowboy schrieb:


> Sollte ihn aber dann schnellmöglichst formatieren. Weil keine Zeit, nicht gemacht. Daraufhin kam wieder das nächste Problem.
> Habe ich schon geschildert.


Nur einmal angenommen, das wäre die Lösung - nach dem Formatieren der Festplatte(n)  muss man zwingend das System neu installieren - zeigt sich hier höchstens Deine Beratungsresistenz.



forencowboy schrieb:


> Nun hatte ich ein Virenscanner auf den Rechner bekommen, der IP Nummern auffangen soll. (NORTON???)
> Anhand der IP Nummern und Wie ist meine IP? DSL Speedtest habe ich die Standpunkte auf einer Karte ansehen können, mit Angabe des Providers. Mehr aber auch nicht.


Die IP-Adressen sind doch nicht das Problem. Oder erfährst Du aus einem Blick in das Telefonbuch Deines Heimatortes, ob Dich ggf. jemand abhört und wer?



forencowboy schrieb:


> Wenn man IP Nummern nicht verfälschen kann, müßten doch die Angaben richtig sein und ich habe dann den Verursacher.


Es ist etwas komplizierter. Nur weil man die IP-Adressen nicht verfälschen kann, heisst das nicht, dass man einen Täter identifizieren kann. Mein Server wird rund um die Uhr aus aller Herren Länder angegriffen. Was hilft es mir aber, wenn ich weiß, das es in China jede Menge Gauner gibt? Oder: was helfen mir die Fingerabdrücke eines Einbrechers, wenn ich die nicht in der Kartei habe bzw. die Identität des Trägers nicht kenne?

Zu den "Fälschungen" einer IP-Adresse einmal folgendes Beispiel: Nimm einmal an, es gelänge Dir die Telefonnummer Deines Telefons zu ändern. Du sitzt also in München und hast die Nummer 0049 89 1234567. Dies änderst Du durch ein super geheimes Verfahren in 0049 40 7654321, also in eine Nummer in Hamburg. Glaubst Du nun, dass Du z. B. im Bundeskanzleramt anrufen kannst, Angela Merkel die gefälschte Rufnummer sieht, denkt Du sitzt in Hamburg und Dich - sie hat gerade keine Zeit - unter der Rufnummer zurückrufen kann? 



forencowboy schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich seit diesem Jahr wieder einen neuen Rechner( mein dritter) und denke doch gut gesichert zu haben (Kaspersky). Das reicht mir nicht. Ich *will* den Täter, Verursacher, Hacker in die Finger bekommen.:scherzkeks:
> Ich will Mus aus ihm machen, Knochenbrei.:scherzkeks:


Die Lösung ist sicher nicht, sich ständig neue PC zu kaufen. 



forencowboy schrieb:


> Könnt ihr das verstehen?
> Allmählich kocht und brodelt es mir.


Gegenfrage: kannst Du verstehen, dass ich Dir empfehlen möchte Dir ein anderes Hobby als Computer und Internet zu suchen? Du kommst mir vor wie jemand, der noch nie ein Kfz gesehen hat und nach dem ersten Blick auf einen Ferrari sofort an Formel 1 Rennen teilnehmen will.



forencowboy schrieb:


> Mit diesem Problem stehe ich nicht allein. Habe schon zwei Leute persönlich angetroffen, die so ähnliche Probleme hatten.
> Bei dem einen hat immer der versoffene Vater ständig Sachen auf den Namen seinen Sohnes im Internet bestellt.


Was hat das mit IP-Adressfälschung zu tun? Eben: Gar nichts!



forencowboy schrieb:


> Beim anderen brach einfach der PC zusammen und machte dann keinen Muckser mehr. Und das regelmäßig. Und jedesmal bringt er ihn zum Doctor und zahlt mindestens 200,-- Euro.


Was hat das mit IP-Adressfälschung zu tun? Eben: Gar nichts!



forencowboy schrieb:


> Er fängt sich regelmäßig alles mögliche ein.


Das zeigt eigentlich nur 

a) sein PC ist nicht ausreichend gesichert
b) er weiß nicht genug über den sicheren Betrieb eines PC im Intenet
c) er lässt sich von den Technikern ausnehmen, oder ist
d) völlig beratungsresistent

M. Boettcher


----------



## webei (24 Januar 2009)

*AW: IP Adressen nachmachen oder fälschen?*

Ich würde die ganzen IP Versteckspielchen lassen.

1) Unbefugte Mitnutzung eines WLAN Netzes

Verboten. Eine amerikanische Bekannte von mir hat sich letztes Jahr damit ganz schön die Finger verbrannt. Sie meinte, sie könnte bis ihr Internet Anschluss eingerichtet wäre beim Nachbarn mitsurfen.

Technisch gab es tonnenweise Verbindungsabbrüche, strafrechtlich mündete das Ganze in drei Wochen U-Haft wegen des Verdachts des Indentitätsdiebstahls (identity theft, ein Unterfall des Betrugs), Besitz falscher Urkunden (possession of forged instruments) und Justizflucht (fugitive of justice). Zwar konnte die Strafverteidigerin einen weitgehenden Entlastungsbeweis führen, jedoch war der Freiheitsentzug kein Zuckerschlecken und die Bankkonten waren monatelang eingefroren. Selbst wenn du das offenen WLAN nur zu legalen Zwecken unbefugt mitnutzt, kannst du schwerwiegenden Verdacht kommen, wenn andere über diesen Anschluss Straftaten begehen.

2) Das Hacken eines Rootservers

Die technische Seite sehe ich genauso wie Hr Dr Böttcher und Heiko. Ein Rootserver steht in der Regel in einem bestimmten Subnetz innerhalb des Netzes des Internet Service Providers, dh ihm steht nur ein beschränktes Kontingent an IP Adressen zur Verfügung und er kommuniziert über einen Router des ISP mit dem Internet. Weise ich ihm eine willkürliche IP Adresse außerhalb des vom ISP vorgebenen Kontingents zu, dann kann er weder m it seinem DNS Server, noch mit dem nächstgelegen Router des ISP mehr kommunizieren. Weiter filtern viele ISP ausgehende Pakete mit Quelladressen, die nicht zu ihrem IP Adresskontingent gehören.

Das Hacken eines Root-Accounts ist auch auffällig. Ich sehe täglich in den logwatch und Ossec Reports die verzweifelten Versuche, mein Root Passwort zu erraten. Diese Meldungen gehen dann an die Abuse Adresse des betreffenden ISP. 

Das aktuelle OSSEC log sieht so aus:


> OSSEC HIDS Notification.
> 2009 Jan 24 02:37:31
> Received From: ->/var/log/secure
> Rule: 5551 fired (level 10) -> "Multiple failed logins in a small period of time."
> ...


3. Surfen über Open Proxies

Das bedeuted nicht dass dein Rechner etwa eine andere IP bekäme. Im  Gegenteil: Er behält seine IP und kommunziert über diese IP mit einem Proxy Server. Der Proxy Server leitet die Anfragen deines Rechners unter seiner IP weiter an die Webserver und diese senden ihre Antwort an den ProxyServer. Dieser adressiert dann die Antwort an die IP deines Rechners, womit die Webseite dann bei dir zur Anzeige kommt.

Wenn du kommerzielle Angebote über einen Open Proxy ansteuerst, dann wirst du in der Regel anders behandelt als Kunden die direkt auf das kommerzielle Angebot zugreifen. Open Proxy User gelten in der Regel als schlechte User (im Hinblick auf Klickbetrügereien, worauf ich jetzt nicht eingehen will). Nutzt du zudem noch eine Open Proxy, der in einem armen Land steht, dann giltst du als nicht kreditwürdig und viele Anbieter werden dir den Zugriff auf ihr Angebot verwehren (mittels Country Redirect).

Gruß
webei


----------



## Heiko (24 Januar 2009)

*AW: IP Adressen nachmachen oder fälschen?*



webei schrieb:


> Ich würde die ganzen IP Versteckspielchen lassen.
> 
> 1) Unbefugte Mitnutzung eines WLAN Netzes
> 
> Verboten. Eine amerikanische Bekannte von mir hat sich letztes Jahr damit ganz schön die Finger verbrannt.



Mag sein, in Deutschland herrscht aber ein ganz andere Rechtslage...


----------



## webei (24 Januar 2009)

*AW: IP Adressen nachmachen oder fälschen?*



Heiko schrieb:


> Mag sein, in Deutschland herrscht aber ein ganz andere Rechtslage...



Stimmt.

In Amerika ist das unerlaubte Mitnutzen eines offenen WLANs per se verboten (US CODE: Title 18,1030. Fraud and related activity in connection with computers - Verbot unauthorisierten Netzzugangs zur US-bundesstaatenübergreifenden Kommunikation oder Kommunikation mit dem Ausland; Michigan Legislature - Verbot der unauthorisierten Nutzung von Computernetzen)

Wenn in Amerika zB ein Cafe ein kostenloses offenes WLAN für seine Gäste bereit hält, dann kannst du dafür strafrechtlich belangt werden, wenn du das WLAN des Cafes außerhalb des Cafes mitnutzt.

In Deutschland ist die Nutzung erlaubt, aber sobald eine Straftat hinzukommt nicht mehr.

Jeder der sich so ein offenes WLAN hält sollte sich mit der Störerhaftung für Anbieter solcher Dienste vertraut machen.

Gruß
webei


----------



## Dropper (24 Januar 2009)

*AW: IP Adressen nachmachen oder fälschen?*



> Zeige doch bitte einmal, wie Du - rein theoretisch natürlich - mit der "sogenannten Burn-Out Methode" z. B. auf den den Server unter 195.71.11.67 (spiegel.de) "connectest" und nach der Übernahme / hacken durch Sicherheitslücken dessen Admin-Rechten dazu bringen würdest mit der IP 84.142.230.5 (eine IP aus dem Telekom DSL Pool) Texte in dieses Forum einzustellen, so dass der Betreiber dieses Forums auf Nachfrage diese IP nennen müsste. Bzw. wie würdest Du einen "betrügerisch gemieteten" Root-Server konfigurieren, dass er dieses Kunststückchen vollbringt und dabei gleichzeitig erreichbar bleibt? Ich würde das nämlich, gerade weil es ja angeblich so einfach ist, gerne erlernen, bevor ich mich totlache.[




Wieso sollte er nicht mehr erreichbar sein ? Man bestellt sich einfach einen Windows-Server mit dem man einen Remotezugriff erlangt, auf die Daten eines Dritten. Auf dem Server installiert man zB. dann einen Socks-Proxy Server, und kann jeder Zeit von Zuhause aus seine Anfrage über den Server weiterleiten lassen. Um das ganze noch etwas sicherer zu machen, connectet man nicht direkt zum Server, sondern benutzt ein VPN-Server um die Anfrage zum Server zu verdecken.

Auf dem Server lassen sich sogenannte Bots installieren, die den Server einen "Zombie-Status" verleihen. Das läuft dann so ab:

Der Server wird bewusst mit mehreren Trojanern infiziert. Spezielle Trojaner, RAT´s, mit denen Fremde ebenfalls vollen Zugriff auf den Server bekommen.

Am Ende wird niemand mehr sagen können, wer welche Anfrage gesendet hat, Berichten zufolge werden auch IP-Adressen von VPN-Servern bei einer Ermittlung raussotiert, um möglichst überhaupt einen zu schnappen.


----------



## webei (25 Januar 2009)

*AW: IP Adressen nachmachen oder fälschen?*



Dropper schrieb:


> Auf dem Server lassen sich sogenannte Bots installieren, die den Server einen "Zombie-Status" verleihen.



Ok. Dann hast du deinen dedizierten Server infiziert. Damit hast du deinen Server aber auch schon 'verbrannt'. Dein dedizierter Windows Server steht in der Regel in einem Rechenzentrum. Und hier spreche ich aus Berufserfahrung: Dein Server wird sofort damit beginnen andere Server zu infizieren und er sendet dabei massiv Verkehr mit verdächtigen Signaturen aus. Das bleibt nicht lange unentdeckt. In einem professionell geführten Rechenzentrum wird der Netzwerkverkehr auch auf Anomalien überwacht. Du kannst also mit einer recht zügigen Abschaltung deiner Drone rechnen und mit der Sperrung deines Accounts. Wenn es eine Anzeige gibt und eine forensische Untersuchung deines Servers angeordnet wird, dann kann man nur noch hoffen, dass du bei der Bezahlung deiner Hosterrechnung auf Anonymität geachtet hast.

Sorry, aber ich muß an dieser Stelle einfach aus Erfahrung widersprechen.

Gruß
webei


----------



## drboe (25 Januar 2009)

*AW: IP Adressen nachmachen oder fälschen?*



Dropper schrieb:


> Wieso sollte er nicht mehr erreichbar sein ? Man bestellt sich einfach einen Windows-Server mit dem man einen Remotezugriff erlangt, auf die Daten eines Dritten. Auf dem Server installiert man zB. dann einen Socks-Proxy Server, und kann jeder Zeit von Zuhause aus seine Anfrage über den Server weiterleiten lassen. Um das ganze noch etwas sicherer zu machen, connectet man nicht direkt zum Server, sondern benutzt ein VPN-Server um die Anfrage zum Server zu verdecken.
> 
> Auf dem Server lassen sich sogenannte Bots installieren, die den Server einen "Zombie-Status" verleihen. Das läuft dann so ab:
> 
> ...


Ich bezweifle nicht, dass man einen PC/Server remote hacken, übernehmen und nach seinen Vorstellungen ändern kann, also z. B. auch sogn. Bots installieren. Ich bezweifle auch nicht, dass man bei der Bestellung eines Servers falsche Daten angeben kann. Man kann aber von dem aus nicht mit der variablen IP eines anderen ins Netz, da der bestellte Server eine feste IP besitzt. Und mit dieser wäre der Fragesteller unter keinen Umständen je ins Web gegangen. Um einen solchen behaupteten Fall geht es hier. Es ist völlig unmöglich z. B. in einem Subnetz 195.71.0.0 eine IP-Adresse aus dem Bereich 84.142.0.0 zu verwenden und dabei erreichbar zu bleiben, es sei denn, es gelänge gleichzeitig sämtliche Router zu manipulieren. Was remote für das ganze Internet völlig ausgeschlossen ist und zudem den Internetverkehr schlagartig lahm legen würde.

M. Boettcher


----------



## forencowboy (25 Januar 2009)

*AW: IP Adressen nachmachen oder fälschen?*



drboe schrieb:


> Wer sagt das? Mein persönlicher Eindruck aus der Diskussion ist, dass Du zu wenig weist um beurteilen zu können, ob Dein PC gekapert wurde.



Ich bin nicht zu dem Schluß gekommen.
Ich hatte geschildert was mit meinem PC geschieht, welche Probleme da waren.
Darauf hin bekam ich die Antwort, dass mein PC gekapert wurde.

Ich konnte nach mehreren abgeschlossenen Virenscanns beobachten wie sich der Curser über den Bildschirm bewegte und die ungelesenen E-Mails teils geöffnet hat und dann gelöscht hat oder auch ungelesen gelöscht hat.

forencowboy


----------



## forencowboy (26 Januar 2009)

*AW: IP Adressen nachmachen oder fälschen?*

[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Habe dies heute gefunden![/FONT]


http://www.emsisoft.de/de/kb/articles/tec080505/

http://www.google.com/chrome/index....=de&utm_source=de-ha-emea-de-ct&utm_medium=ha

http://chinesewall.ccc.de/freedomstick.html

 Habe es mir durchgelesen.

Man soll zwar die eigene IP Adresse verschleiern können, aber es ist nicht 100%.
Egal wie und wo, man hinterläßt immer Spuren.

Soweit habe ich es verstanden.

forencowboy


----------



## Heiko (26 Januar 2009)

*AW: IP Adressen nachmachen oder fälschen?*

Na endlich


----------



## forencowboy (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: IP Adressen nachmachen oder fälschen?*

Soeben habe ich auch in einem anderen Thread einThema durchgelesen.
Gefunden über die *Suche* mit dem Begriff *Identitätsklau*.

Zuvor dachte ich, dass es drei Möglichkeiten gibt, wie von jemanden die IP in illegeale Sache reingezogen werden kann.

1) IP bewußt von jemanden gezielt verwenden um seine zu verschleiern!
2) Die IP wird angezeigt, weil jemand den Router geknackt hat
3) Die IP kommt wirklich vom eigenen Rechner, weil dieser gekapert wurde.


Wenn man eine dynamische IP hat, dann ist es unwahrscheinlich, dass man immer die IP von seinem Opfer nutzen kann. Dazu müsste Punkt 2) oder 3) in Frage kommen, damit Punkt 1) überhaupt möglich wäre. Nur so wäre bekannt welche IP das Opfer gerade hat?!?

Sind meine Schlußfolgerungen in etwa richtig?



Beim durchstöbern und googeln bin ich auf das Thema *Hacker* gestoßen.
(Ist zwar ein etwas anderes Thema)

Das Motiv für Hackertum sind vielfältig.
An erster Stelle steht das Geld. Wie kommt man an dieses heran vom Opfer?
Dies ging hin bis zur eifersüchtigen Ehefrau.
Aber auch unter Kollegen kommt dies vor. Jemand will seinen Kontrahenten los werden und fängt entsprechende E-Mails ab und verändert diese.
Dies passiert meist intern im Büro/Firma. Kann aber auch normal über das Internet gehen.
Ist dann einmal der PC gehackt, dann stehen Tür und Angel weit offen.



forencowboy


----------



## Heiko (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: IP Adressen nachmachen oder fälschen?*

Ich glaube, Du bringst da einiges durcheinander.


----------



## forencowboy (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: IP Adressen nachmachen oder fälschen?*

Mir geht es erst um die Sache wie es einem möglich ist sich mit einer fremden IP im Internet zu bewegen.

Weil ich ja eine dynamische IP habe, sollte es unmöglich sein oder kaum möglich meine IP heraus zu bekommen.

Eigentlich ist es doch sehr einfach.

Ich hatte selbst mal ein Forum. Wer sich dort registriert hatte oder nur als Gast die Seite geöffnet hat, wurde immer dessen IP angezeigt.
Durch die IP konnte man zumindest den Provider, Stadt, Host usw ausmachen.
Ich als Admin hatte ein Impressum und meine volle Anschrift angegeben.
Schaut sich jemand dieses Forum an, erkennt dieser naturlich wessen IP zu mir gehört.
Nun braucht man nur mit einem gewissen Tool diese IP vorzugaukeln.
Und schon surft jemand mit meiner _Identität_ durch´s Internet.

_Deshalb habe ich auch nach diesem Begriff über Google gesucht._

Mich interessiert zudem das Motiv, warum jemand eine fremde Identität annimmt und überall Schaden im Internet anrichtet.
Und so kam ich auf _Hacker_. Warum tut ein Mensch so etwas?
Und die Motive sind vielfältig!

Es ergibt sonst keinen Sinn, immer die IP eines bestimmten Internetnutzers anzunehmen und vorzutäuschen.
Außer ihm ganz bewußt Schaden zufügen zu wollen.
Rauswurf aus vielen Foren oder auch die reichlichen Zahlungaufforderungen von kostenpflichtigen Seiten/Foren, Downloads, Internetbestellungen, Inkassos, Anwälten usw. Mittlerweile sind es über 70!
Vor ein paar Tagen habe ich angefangen die Mails, Briefe usw auszudrucken bzw. aufzubewahren, weil mir das sonst keiner glaubt
Und immer ist die IP Adresse im Spiel, mit der ich ganz klar identidiziert wurde.

Mein eigenes Forum habe ich letzten Sommer aufgegeben.
Bin aber in einem anderen noch angemeldet als Moderator, wo ebenfalls ständig die IP angezeigt wird.



Nur so ergibt für mich das ganze einen Sinn.





forencowboy


----------



## Heiko (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: IP Adressen nachmachen oder fälschen?*

Du hast es immer noch nicht verstanden: effektives Fälschen einer IP unter Nutzung einer anderen, beliebigen (also "Deiner") IP ist alles andere als trivial. Ich würde sogar so weit gehen, dass es für einen normalen Benutzer *unmöglich* ist.


----------



## blowfish (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: IP Adressen nachmachen oder fälschen?*



forencowboy schrieb:


> Und immer ist die IP Adresse im Spiel, mit der ich ganz klar identidiziert wurde.


Wie schon @Heiko geschrieben hat. Du bringst da etwas mächtig durcheinander.
Das die dich mit der IP identifizieren behaupten wohl ein paar Sinnlosseitenbetreiber, um dich zur Zahlung zu bewegen?
So kann man das jedenfalls da heraus lesen.
Ansonsten ist es nicht möglich, eine bestimmte IP zu fälschen bzw. vorzugaukeln. Wie dir bereits in vorhergehenden Posting geschrieben wurde. Du oder ein Hacker hat nicht die Möglichkeit eine andere IP vorzutäusche, als die vom Provider, zu dieser Zeit dir zugeordnete IP.
Ansonsten muss ich denken, du bist extrem Lernresistent.
[edit] Heiko war schneller.


----------



## webei (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: IP Adressen nachmachen oder fälschen?*



forencowboy schrieb:


> Rauswurf aus vielen Foren oder auch die reichlichen Zahlungaufforderungen von kostenpflichtigen Seiten/Foren, Downloads, Internetbestellungen, Inkassos, Anwälten usw. Mittlerweile sind es über 70!



Geh bitte mit den Schreiben der Inkassobüros / Inkassoanwälten zu deinem Anwalt. 

Der Nachweis eines Vertragsschlusses im Internet bedarf etwas mehr als nur der Nennung irgendeiner IP Adresse.

Allgemein:

1) Anhand der IP Adresse kann eine Erklärung keiner konkreten Person zugeordnet werden.
1) Der angebliche Gläubiger muß mindestens einen Ausdruck der relevanten Erklärungen und der Sendeprotokolle vorlegen.
2) In der Regel ist zusätzlich die Vorlage der elektronischen Datei und eine elektronischen Signatur erforderlich (§§ 126 III, 126a BGB, § 371a ZPO).

Geh also zum Anwalt.

Gruß
webei


----------



## forencowboy (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: IP Adressen nachmachen oder fälschen?*



forencowboy schrieb:


> [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Habe dies heute gefunden![/FONT]
> 
> 
> Anonym im Internet?
> ...




Was ich hier gefunden habe, bestätigt doch, dass man unter einen anderen IP Adresse ins Netz kann.
Auf der anderen Seite wird nicht die IP angezeigt mit der man im Netz ist.
Obwohl man mit seiner IP im Netz ist. Nur auf der anderen Seite wird nur eine andere angezeigt.

Es soll so laufen:
Man geht ins Netz und will eine Seite aufrufen.
Aber es werden Umwege gemacht, über andere Server oder Provider oder so etwas. Schaut man sich ein Video an oder liest eine Nachricht kommt diese Information wieder auf gleichem Wege zurück.

Ich habe jetzt einen der Links ausprobiert.

Erst ohne dieses Programm und meine IP Adresse wurde angezeigt mit Host Provider, Land, Bezirk Browser usw.

Dann mit Programm. Möchte ich dann meine IP ansehen, wird eine andere angezeigt.


Man kann zwar auf den ersten Anschein mit einer anderen IP ins Netz aber doch wieder nicht. 
Würde ich meine IP verschleiern wollen, muß ich erst über meinen Provider. Von da aus geht es dann auf Umwege an die Zieladresse.
Bei meinem Provider ist die korrekte IP, aber auf der anderen Seite wird eine andere angezeigt weil diese von einer anderen Quelle stammt.

Ich kann es nicht besser erklären.


Ansonsten bleibt nur die Möglichkeit eines gekaperten Rechners und/oder Fritzbox.




forencowboy


----------



## Heiko (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: IP Adressen nachmachen oder fälschen?*

Ich gebs jetzt einfach auf.


----------



## webei (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: IP Adressen nachmachen oder fälschen?*



forencowboy schrieb:


> Würde ich meine IP verschleiern wollen, muß ich erst über meinen Provider. Von da aus geht es dann auf Umwege an die Zieladresse.
> Bei meinem Provider ist die korrekte IP, aber auf der anderen Seite wird eine andere angezeigt weil diese von einer anderen Quelle stammt.



Stimmt. Wobei die Betonung auf *verschleiern* liegt. Verschleiern ist nicht fälschen. Deshalb ist die IP Adresse auf den Mahnschreiben, die du in deinem anderen Posting erwähnst, auch kein Beweis für einen Vertragsschluss.

Gruß
webei


----------



## blowfish (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: IP Adressen nachmachen oder fälschen?*

Hallo @forencowboy
Eine Möglichkeit gäbe es noch. Dein Rechner wird ferngesteuert. Also Anfragen im Netz werden erst auf deinen Rechner gebracht und dann ins Netz gestellt. Wenn das so sein sollte gibt es nur eines. Den Rechner komplett formatieren und Neu aufsetzen. Auch den MBR nicht vergessen.


----------



## forencowboy (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: IP Adressen nachmachen oder fälschen?*

Aha! 

Ein Fälschen ist nicht möglich.
Die Kommunikation zwischen zwei Rechner würde nicht funktionieren.
Eine Nachricht würde vielleicht ankommen, aber die Antwort würde woanders landen.
Das habe ich im Prinzip verstanden.

Das verschleiern geht aber schon. Habe es ja jetzt ausprobiert.
Aber Knackpunkt ist, dass trotzdem die richtige IP Adresse heraus zu finden ist. Es wird einfach nach jedem Server gefragt und zurück verfolgt.

Nur wie kann ich sicher sein, dass ich die richtige IP Adresse abgefangen habe, von dem Absender, der auf meinen Rechner zugreifen will oder wollte?

Hätte das als Beweismittel ausgereicht, um Anzeige zu ertsatten?



forencowboy


----------



## forencowboy (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: IP Adressen nachmachen oder fälschen?*



blowfish schrieb:


> Hallo @forencowboy
> Eine Möglichkeit gäbe es noch. Dein Rechner wird ferngesteuert. Also Anfragen im Netz werden erst auf deinen Rechner gebracht und dann ins Netz gestellt. Wenn das so sein sollte gibt es nur eines. Den Rechner komplett formatieren und Neu aufsetzen. Auch den MBR nicht vergessen.




Sorry! Diese Nachricht habe ich zu spät gesehen.

Den alten Rechner habe ich formatiert. Es ging ja knapp zwei Wochen gut. Die Möglichkeit eines gekarten Rechners wurde mir schon unterbreitet.
Aber dreimal ist doch unwahrscheinlich, dass man durchkommt.
Nur dann meldete das Sicherheitsprogramm/Antivirusprogramm einen abgewehrten Zugriff nach dem anderen.
Anhand der IP waren die Absender oder Zugreifer (wie man das auch immer nennt) auszumachen.
Saudi Arabien, Israel, Singapur und Westküste USA.
Eine IP aus Karlsruhe war auch immer drunter.

Hatte alles gespeichert. Bis zu dem Tag als mein Rechner geklaut wurde.
Jetzt habe ich nichts an Beweise oder Nachweise.



forencowoy


----------



## Heiko (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: IP Adressen nachmachen oder fälschen?*

Hast Du mal mit dem Gedanken gespielt, einen vernünftigen Virenscanner und eine Firewall einzusetzen?


----------



## forencowboy (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: IP Adressen nachmachen oder fälschen?*

Ich hatte einen, sogar ganz scharf gestellt nach der Formatiereung.
Dieser meldete sich jedesmal, dass immer etwas auf bestimmte Programme oder Dateien zugreifen wollte.
Die Liste wurde ja immer länger und länger.

Auch während ich Musik hörte schaltete sich das Programm aus und es kam ein Meldung "unerlaubter Zugriff"

EIn andermal war ich mit Textverarbeitung dran. Das gleiche Spiel.
"unerlaubter Zugriff"

Jedesmal hat sich das Programm geschlossen.

Meinem Bruder diese Sache erklärt.
"Um den Rechner zu schützen bleit die letzte Option mögleicherweise, und wenn es das jeweilige Programm betrifft, 
das Herunterahren des Programms. Somit kann kein Virus oder Trojaner oder was auch immer auf die Datei, Ordner usw zugreifen.





forencowboy


----------



## Heiko (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: IP Adressen nachmachen oder fälschen?*

Was war das für ein Ding?


----------



## forencowboy (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: IP Adressen nachmachen oder fälschen?*

Ich glaube NORTON!
Zumindest war es ein gelbes Browserfenster.

Kann ich nicht genau sagen, weil ich es nicht installiert habe.
Es hat einfach selbstständig gearbeitet und ich habe mich sonst um nichts gekümmert.

Für meinen neuen Rechner habe ich z.Zt. Kaspersky.
Ich will aber mir das andere auch wieder zulegen.

Das die Programme der Sicherheit wegen herunter gefahren sind, war eine Vermutung. Für mich zumindest klingt es plausibel.


Mir ist dmalas noch was anderes aufgefallen. Meiner externen Festplatte gab ich eine bestimmte Bezeichnung.
Ihr habe ich einen Namen gegeben. Irgendwann stand nicht mehr die Bezeichnung am Arbeitsplatz dort, sondern etwas anderes.
"google prime" oder "pringle time" oder so ähnlich.
Irgendwann bin ich auf einen Ordner gestoßen, den ich nicht dort abgelegt hatte.
Einfach löschen konnte ich auch nicht. In diesem Ordner waren Unterordner und diverse Dateien.
Das Löschen war mühsam. Ich habe alles nacheinander löschen müssen weil es nicht anders ging.
Als ich dann alles weg hatte, hatte die externe Festplatte wieder ihren ursprüngliche Bezeichnung, den ich gegeben hatte.





forencowboy


----------



## Unregistriert (13 April 2009)

*AW: IP Adressen nachmachen oder fälschen?*

Nur mal so am Rande, es ist durchaus möglich IP-Adressen zu fälschen, wenn auch nicht direkt !

Der eigentliche Weg liegt darin, eine MAC-Adresse zu klonen, was sich allerdings auch nur auf Leute auswirkt, die ohne Zwischenstation, sprich Router, Server oder ähnliches bei ihrem Provider anmelden.

Zweitens wirkt sich das in erster Linie auch nur auf User aus, die eine ständige Verbindung zu ihrem Provider haben, sprich: Standleitung, egal ob nun echte oder nicht.

Kabel Deutschland und BW identifizieren ihre User z.B. nicht über Zugangsdaten, sondern über den Kabelrouter und dieser weist die IP-Adresse anhand der MAC-Adresse zu !

Ergo hat man bei diesen Providern mit dem gleichen Rechner immer IP-Adressen aus ein und demselben Bereich, so lange man die Netzwerkkarte nicht wechselt, theoretisch könte man bei denen sogar jahrelang die gleiche IP haben.

Wenn ich also einmal für 5 bis 10 Minuten an einen Rechner ran komme, egal ob manuell oder übers LAN und die MAC auslesen kann, dann muss ich danach nur noch verhindern das dieser Rechner sich selbst anmelden kann, klone die MAC in eine eigene Karte und surfe dann auf seine Kosten und unter seinem Namen.

Geht nicht ?

Geht, mit hundertprozentiger Sicherheit

Bei Leuten die sich mit Daten beim Provider anmelden müssen und nach spätestens 24 Stunden zwangsgetrennt werden funktioniert das in dieser Form nicht und da diese laut den AGB der Provider selbst dafür zuständig sind, was mit ihren Zugangsdaten passiert, könnte man sich auch nicht damit rausreden das jemand die eigenen Daten zweckentfremdet hat.


Zu dem Besserwisser, der meinte das Anmdeldaten bei einem Forum nichts mit der IP zu tun haben: gerade bei leuten mit statischen IPs hat das sehr wohl miteinander zu tun, denn die meisten Anbieter setzen Cookies UND speichern bei sich zusätzlich die IP des Besuchers.

Hat also jemand unter einem bestimmten Namen in einem Forum Müll geschrieben und meldet sich dann über die gleiche IP wieder an, so haut die Ausrede, es wäre jemand anderes gewesen und die Daten wären gehaclt worden, wohl ziemlich lächerlich.

Es gilt also mal wieder: keine Ahnung ? dann Schnauze und Finger (still) halten


----------



## Unregistriert (13 April 2009)

*AW: IP Adressen nachmachen oder fälschen?*

So ein Besserwissermüll wie zuvor kommt meist aus Berlin


----------



## forencowboy (13 April 2009)

*AW: IP Adressen nachmachen oder fälschen?*

Komme soeben aus einem verlängertem WE zurück und rufe meine E-Mails ab.
In dieser Meldung wurde ich vor zwei Tagen aus einem weiterem Forum gesperrt. Wegen Mißachtung der Forenregeln.
Wie geht das? Ich war von Donnerstag Früh bis Montag Nachts nicht zu Hause und mein PC war an diesen Tagen nicht im Netz.
Bei meiner Fritzbox ist W-LAN deaktiviert. Also kann da das Problem nicht liegen.



forencowboy


----------



## forencowboy (13 April 2009)

*AW: IP Adressen nachmachen oder fälschen?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Der eigentliche Weg liegt darin, eine MAC-Adresse zu klonen, was sich allerdings auch nur auf Leute auswirkt, die ohne Zwischenstation, sprich Router, Server oder ähnliches bei ihrem Provider anmelden.
> 
> Zweitens wirkt sich das in erster Linie auch nur auf User aus, die eine ständige Verbindung zu ihrem Provider haben, sprich: Standleitung, egal ob nun echte oder nicht.
> 
> Wenn ich also einmal für 5 bis 10 Minuten an einen Rechner ran komme, egal ob manuell oder übers LAN und die MAC auslesen kann, dann muss ich danach nur noch verhindern das dieser Rechner sich selbst anmelden kann, klone die MAC in eine eigene Karte und surfe dann auf seine Kosten und unter seinem Namen.





Vor 2 bis 3 Wochen hat mir ein IT Mensch so etwas auch erklärt.

forencowboy


----------



## drboe (15 April 2009)

*AW: IP Adressen nachmachen oder fälschen?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Wenn ich also einmal für 5 bis 10 Minuten an einen Rechner ran komme, egal ob manuell oder übers LAN und die MAC auslesen kann, dann muss ich danach nur noch verhindern das dieser Rechner sich selbst anmelden kann, klone die MAC in eine eigene Karte und surfe dann auf seine Kosten und unter seinem Namen.


Sicher! Allerdings nur dann, wenn Du Dir auch sein Kabel zum Provider schnappen und zugleich verhindern kannst, dass er es Dir wieder wegnimmt. Manche Leute sollen ja richtig bösartig werden, wenn man ihnen die Verbindung zum Web kappt. 

Im Ernst: Wie soll man sich mit der MAC-ID eines Users am Netz eines  Kabelnetzbetreibers in BW an einem Anschluß der Deutschen Telekom in Nordeutschland die IP des anderen Users verschaffen können? Zumal das Ganze dann ja noch viel einfacher ginge: konfiguriere doch die IP, die Du benötigst, im PC oder Router als feste IP. Sche.... auf DHCP und setze die Parameter selbst. Versuch dazu doch einfach einmal eine aus diesem Telekom-Pool: 84.136.0.0 - 84.191.255.255. Mit etwas Glück erwischt Du die, die ich gerade nutze und Du kannst dann voll auf meine Kosten surfen. Das hätte gewiß viele Vorteile, u. a. auch den, dass Du hier nicht weiter Unsinn publizieren kannst. Woran das liegt? Du wirst es merken, ganz sicher. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## KatzenHai (15 April 2009)

*AW: IP Adressen nachmachen oder fälschen?*

@ DrBoe:

:vlol:


----------



## forencowboy (18 April 2009)

*AW: IP Adressen nachmachen oder fälschen?*

Seine eigene IP zu verschleiern ist kein Problem.
Dies passiert indem man die IP eines anderen Internet-Users benutzt.
Also eine falsche Identität annehmen.

Wie will man nun feststellen (ein normalsterblicher User) wessen IP er nun sieht?
Dies mag ein Hacker, Spezialist oder sonstwer, der sich mit PC und  Internet auskennt, noch herausfinden. Das auch nicht 100%.

Habe es selbst versucht. In einem beliebigen Forum habe ich eine IP ausgesucht, die gerade aktuell im Netz ist. Über einen IP-Jacker alle Daten bekommen die man so braucht. Diese Daten gebe ich an und schon surfe ich unter einem anderen Namen und der fremden IP.
Auf der anderen Seite wird nicht meine, sondern die fremde IP angezeigt.

Wie will der Foren-Admin feststellen (ohne selbst illegale Methoden) wer nun da wirklich surft. Er bekommt ja nicht meine IP angezeigt, sondern die des Fremden?

Ich in Hamburg und die IP, die ich verwende aus München!

Ein direkter Nachweis, das ich derjenige bin ist nur Möglich wenn der PC untersucht wird.

Viele Foren benutzen Cookies, sonst könnte man dieses Forum nicht richtig nutzen.
Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, findet eine Kommunikation zwischen diesem Forum und meinem PC statt, indem ich mich gerade befinde.
Also meine IP ist bekannt. Auch die des PC auch wenn die IP des Providers angezeigt wird. Falls dieses Forum eine IP-Anzeige hat.

Mit einen IP-Jacker kann man nicht nur den User ausfindig machen, sondern auch den User eingeben und nach seiner IP fragen.
Ist der Router am Netz, dann ist es auch kein Problem, sich dieser Identität anzunehmen.

Diesen Versuch habe ich im Familienkreis gemacht. Nicht einer konnte meine wahre Identität nachweisen. Und einer davon (kein IT-Studierter) kennt sich trotzdem gut mit PC´s und Internet aus.




forencowboy


----------



## Heiko (20 April 2009)

*AW: IP Adressen nachmachen oder fälschen?*

Was rauchst Du eigentlich?


----------



## KatzenHai (21 April 2009)

*AW: IP Adressen nachmachen oder fälschen?*



forencowboy schrieb:


> Seine eigene IP zu verschleiern ist kein Problem.


Bis hier genau kann man zustimmen. Immerhin: 1 Satz lang.


forencowboy schrieb:


> Dies passiert indem man die IP eines anderen Internet-Users benutzt. Also eine falsche Identität annehmen.


Schon unscharf. Verschleiern funktioniert durch zwischengeschaltete (richtige) IPs, damit der Weg zu Dir lang und kompliziert wird.



forencowboy schrieb:


> Wie will man nun feststellen (ein normalsterblicher User) wessen IP er nun sieht?
> Dies mag ein Hacker, Spezialist oder sonstwer, der sich mit PC und  Internet auskennt, noch herausfinden. Das auch nicht 100%.


Ab hier ist's Unsinn. Hacker und Spezialisten wissen auch nicht, wer heute welche IP hat. Das willen nur die Hoster, die selbige vergeben, aus dem eigenen IP-Pool. T-Online z.B. Ach ja: Und die sind recht zurückhaltend mit Informationen, wer wann welche IP hatte. Sogar Hackern und Spezialisten gegenüber.



forencowboy schrieb:


> Habe es selbst versucht. In einem beliebigen Forum habe ich eine IP ausgesucht, die gerade aktuell im Netz ist. Über einen IP-Jacker alle Daten bekommen die man so braucht. Diese Daten gebe ich an und schon surfe ich unter einem anderen Namen und der fremden IP.
> Auf der anderen Seite wird nicht meine, sondern die fremde IP angezeigt.


Und hier steige ich aus. Wenn ich eine aktuelle, fremde IP nehme, gibt es die im Internet plötzlich doppelt. Soweit die dortige Maschine dafür nicht ausgelegt ist, heißt das, dass jeder von beiden nur einen Teil der Datenpakete aus dem netz zurück bekommt. Kurzum: Störungen und Fehler bei beiden.

Keine funktionierende Lösung.


Zum Rest schreib ich nix mehr.

P.S.: Mehr als für den Eigengebrauch ist in jedem Fall strafbar!


----------



## Heiko (21 April 2009)

*AW: IP Adressen nachmachen oder fälschen?*

Nimm mal als TOL-Kunde eine IP eines KDG-Kunden. Dann wirds richtig lustig.


----------



## forencowboy (21 April 2009)

*AW: IP Adressen nachmachen oder fälschen?*

Den Selbstversuch konnte ich nur mit Hilfe durchziehen.
Ich kenne mich mit dieser Materie eigentlich garnicht aus.
Ich kann einen Fön benutzen, Stecker in die Dose, einschalten usw, aber keine Ahnung wie es um die Technik steht.

Deshalb ist meine Erklärung auch eher unglücklich geäußert.
Nichts desto trotz ist dies mir wieder über die Osterfeiertage passiert.

PC nicht im Netz und WLAN deaktiviert. Innerhalb von einer halben Woche meine neuen Passwörter wieder geknackt? Denke ich nicht.
Und wieder wurde ich eindeutig an der IP identifiziert und aus dem Technik- und Autoforum gesperrt. 
Wie kommt´s?
Ich war nicht zu Hause!

In diese Maske gebe ich IP Nummer, Hostnummer usw an. Dann surfe ich mit dieser Identität im Netz. Und das geht!

Und auf diese Art und Weise muss man meine IP auch mißbraucht haben.


Eine andere Erklärung habe ich nun mal nicht.

Das ganze hat wieder diese Begleiterscheinung mit der E-Mail, die zurück kommt, obwohl ich nichts gesendet habe.
Konnte ich auch nicht. War nicht zu Hause, PC nicht im Netz und WLAN deaktiviert.

Mein jetziger PC wurde untersucht und weißt nichts auf, dass an diesem PC irgend etwas passiert ist.

WLAN geknackt, als Erklärung kann ich akzeptieren, wenn meine IP überall auftaucht. Aber bei deaktivierten WLAN??



forencowboy


----------



## Heiko (22 April 2009)

*AW: IP Adressen nachmachen oder fälschen?*

Wo ist das WLAN deaktiviert? Bei Deinem Rechner oder an Deinem Router?


----------



## Unregistriert (22 April 2009)

*AW: IP Adressen nachmachen oder fälschen?*

... eigentlich hatte ich vor mich zu registrieren.
Ist echt lustig hier.

@forencowboy
Am nächsten Wochenende würde ich alle elektronischen Geräte in Deinem Haushalt vom Stromnetz trennen...
Dann ist alles SAVE ?

Ich hab Bauchweh... lol

TRi


----------



## Heiko (22 April 2009)

*AW: IP Adressen nachmachen oder fälschen?*

Schön, dass Du das noch lustig findest.

Mir geht der Humor langsam flöten


----------



## Unregistriert (22 April 2009)

*AW: IP Adressen nachmachen oder fälschen?*

... ich hab selten solch blödsinnige Problembeschreibungen gelesen.
Einige Lösungsvorschläge waren bisher auch nicht schlecht.

forencowboy = FORENMODERATOR und BETREIBER, tztztztz

Wie kann man sich so "auf die Nudel schieben lassen !"

Ich bleib dabei, STROM abschalten und gut ist.
Der Letzte macht das Licht aus...

TRi


----------



## forencowboy (22 April 2009)

*AW: IP Adressen nachmachen oder fälschen?*



Heiko schrieb:


> Wo ist das WLAN deaktiviert? Bei Deinem Rechner oder an Deinem Router?



Am Router natürlich. Der PC hat eine Verbindung nur noch über das LAN-Kabel.

Lachen kann ich schon lang nicht mehr.
Sorry, wenn meine Kenntnisse nicht so ausreichend sind, dass ich alles so super schön erläutern kann und mit Fachbegriffen um mich werfen kann.




forencowboy


----------



## amüsiert (22 April 2009)

*AW: IP Adressen nachmachen oder fälschen?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> forencowboy = FORENMODERATOR und BETREIBER, tztztztz
> 
> Wie kann man sich so "auf die Nudel schieben lassen !"



Jedes Forum braucht einen Pausenclown :scherzkeks:


----------



## forencowboy (22 April 2009)

*AW: IP Adressen nachmachen oder fälschen?*

Schön, dass du das lustig findest. Hoffentlich verschluckst du dich nicht beim Lachen!



forencowboy


----------



## gaaaanz traurig (22 April 2009)

*AW: IP Adressen nachmachen oder fälschen?*

ooch , nu isser geleidigt...


----------



## forencowboy (22 April 2009)

*AW: IP Adressen nachmachen oder fälschen?*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> Schon unscharf. Verschleiern funktioniert durch zwischengeschaltete (richtige) IPs, damit der Weg zu Dir lang und kompliziert wird.



Das meine ich ja die ganze Zeit. 
Auch wenn´s etwas unglücklich von mir formuliert wurde.
Auf der anderen Seite sieht man nicht die eigene IP sondern die eines anderen, der möglicherweise von nichts weiß.
Welcher Spur kann man nun zurück verfolgen?

Meine Frage ist:
Wieso kann meine IP irgendwo auftauchen wenn ich nicht zu Hause bin, der PC ausgeschaltet, nicht im Internet und das WLAN am Router deaktiviert ist?
Trotzdem postet jemand mit meiner Identität/IP und werde dann aus einem Forum verbannt.

An meinem Rechner habe ich einen Hi Jack gemacht. Bis auf die vorigen Probleme gab es sonst keine.




forencowboy


----------



## forencowboy (22 April 2009)

*AW: IP Adressen nachmachen oder fälschen?*



amüsiert schrieb:


> :scherzkeks:



Mein eigenes Forum habe ich auch nicht selbst gestaltet und verwaltet.
Da brauchte ich professionelle Hilfe zu.
Die Einrichtung war komplett in fremder Hand.

Ich gebe ehrlich zu nicht viel Ahnung zu haben.
Ich versuche aber mich in die Marterie hinein um mehr zu lernen.



Bisher lese ich immer, das dies und jenes nicht möglich sein kann und ist.
Allem Anschein nach muss es doch möglich sein, weil es ja passiert.

Ich habe den Rat befolgt nicht mehr mit WLAN ins Internet zu gehen. Nur noch mit LAN.
Dann eine entsprechend Firewall und ein Antivirusprogramm.

Noch besser kann ein Laie seinen Rechner nicht schützen.


----------



## totlach (24 April 2009)

*AW: IP Adressen nachmachen oder fälschen?*

@forencowboy

Vielleicht zeichnet kein Schadprogramm die Eingaben von Dir auf, sondern die Tastatur...
Es gibt welche mit einem integrierten Debugger, die kompostiert selbstständig Eingaben 
und nach Bedarf schreibt sie alles von alleine in einen gemuckelten Flux, der Overall detailiert
gelesen werden kann. Harvey nimmt dann Deine Identität an und hat dann in seiner Aura die IP Adresse von Dir. Immer wenn Harvey online ist, loggen sich alle anderen Bösewichte damit ein und besprechen in der Community, wie sie "forencowboy" einen geigen.

... trenn Deinen Rechner vom Stromnetz und kauf Dir eine Trommel !

oder hole Dir Hilfe ins Haus, auch wenn es Geld kostet !

oder gehe zum Arzt !



ROFL


----------



## KatzenHai (24 April 2009)

*AW: IP Adressen nachmachen oder fälschen?*



forencowboy schrieb:


> Wieso kann meine IP irgendwo auftauchen wenn ich nicht zu Hause bin, der PC ausgeschaltet, nicht im Internet und das WLAN am Router deaktiviert ist?


Ist der Router noch an?

Ansonsten ist es nämlich schlicht nicht mehr *Deine* IP. So wie am nächsten Tag. Dann ist es auch nicht mehr *Deine* IP. Oder hast Du eine statische IP??

Sag mal, willst Du uns eigentlich ver***schen? Niemand sperrt Dich länger als 24 Stunden aus, wenn er genau *Deine* IP sperrt.

Oder der Admin dort sperrt alle IPs aus DE - ja dann ... :wall:


----------



## Reducal (24 April 2009)

*AW: IP Adressen nachmachen oder fälschen?*

..aber evtl. erkennt der Forenbetreiber die MAC-Adresse, wäre das denkbar?


----------



## forencowboy (24 April 2009)

*AW: IP Adressen nachmachen oder fälschen?*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> Ist der Router noch an?
> 
> Ansonsten ist es nämlich schlicht nicht mehr *Deine* IP. So wie am nächsten Tag. Dann ist es auch nicht mehr *Deine* IP. Oder hast Du eine statische IP??
> 
> ...




Ich habe eine dynamische IP! Mein Router ist 24h am Tag an! 
Ich kann mich nicht mehr mit dem eigentlichen Nutzername einloggen weil dieser gesperrt ist.
Eine neue Anmeldung habe ich nicht mehr vorgenommen.
Sicher könnte ich mich wieder anmelden.

Vom Router habe ich die Maske geöffnet. Gestern stand diese auf WLAN aktiviert. Habe sie wieder deaktiviert.

Den Rechner hatte ich in einer PC-Werkstatt. Formatiert und Betriebssystem neu installiert. 
Auf meine Bitte, den PC genauer zu durchsuchen, wurde nur gesagt:
"Ach, einfach platt machen und gut ist, dann gibt es keine Probleme mehr!"

Und das ist 2 Monate her.



forencowboy


----------



## forencowboy (24 April 2009)

*AW: IP Adressen nachmachen oder fälschen?*



totlach schrieb:


> @forencowboy
> 
> Vielleicht zeichnet kein Schadprogramm die Eingaben von Dir auf, sondern die Tastatur...
> Es gibt welche mit einem integrierten Debugger, die kompostiert selbstständig Eingaben
> ...





Lieber Thomas, den Arzt habe ich mal konsultiert. Dieser kannte sich aber mit der Materie "Computer" nicht sonderlich aus.



forencowboy


----------



## KatzenHai (25 April 2009)

*AW: IP Adressen nachmachen oder fälschen?*



forencowboy schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nicht mehr *mit dem eigentlichen Nutzername einloggen weil dieser gesperrt* ist.
> Eine neue Anmeldung habe ich nicht mehr vorgenommen.
> Sicher könnte ich mich wieder anmelden.


Bitte, mach das.

Für mich ist das hier echt zu albern.


----------



## webwatcher (25 April 2009)

*AW: IP Adressen nachmachen oder fälschen?*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> Für mich ist das hier echt zu albern.


deswegen geht das jetzt auch  in die Plauderecke.


----------



## forencowboy (17 Mai 2009)

*AW: IP Adressen nachmachen oder fälschen?*

Ich bin leider nicht der einzigste dem das passiert ist.
Habe heute erfahren, dass dies noch zwei Leuten passiert ist.
Sie bekommen auch ständig Post oder E-Mails wo sie sich, auf Seiten, angeblich angemeldet haben oder Internetbestellungen gemacht haben.
Sie haben einen Anwalt eingeschaltet, der dann alles geregelt hat.
Diese Leute waren zu diesen Zeitpunkte auf der Arbeit

Ein unbekannter hat mit den Daten der Opfer sich bei "Wer-kennt-wen" angemeldet. (Mit diesem Forum hatte ich auch ständig Probleme)
Er hat sämtliche Daten verwendet aus einem anderen Forum und sich dann in diesem Forum herumgetrieben.

Derzeit ist mein PC immer noch sauber.
Und der kürzliche Zwischenfall zeigt dann eher, dass das Problem am Server liegt. Dort muss eine Sicherheitslücke geben.
Meine externe Festplatte hat Probleme bereitet.
habe ich zur Reparatur weggegeben. Habe das Problem geschildert.
Dort waren Trojaner, Malware, usw drauf. Alle normalen Antivirenprogramme heben versagt.

Der Mann hat sich die Dateien genauer angesehen.
Die meisten stammen immer von der selben statischen IP.

Also liegt das Prolem nicht bei mir, sondern an bestimmten Servern.
Der Fachmann meinte nur, dass jemand sich auf diesen Server gehackt hat oder der Admin bzw. Moderatoren selbst dort die Leute ausspioniert hat.


----------



## Reinhard (18 Mai 2009)

*AW: IP Adressen nachmachen oder fälschen?*



forencowboy schrieb:


> Derzeit ist mein PC immer noch sauber.



Das hab' ich seinerzeit auch geglaubt. Denn als Quersumme aller Tests kam immer "42" heraus, das beruhigt schon mal.



forencowboy schrieb:


> Meine externe Festplatte hat Probleme bereitet.
> habe ich zur Reparatur weggegeben. Habe das Problem geschildert.
> Dort waren Trojaner, Malware, usw drauf. Alle normalen Antivirenprogramme heben versagt.



Ist mir auch schon passiert.
Nachdem ich alle Festplatten gelöscht hatte, meinen PC zum Spermüll gab, hatte ich keine Probleme mehr.
Bis auf die freundlichen Mitarbeiter der Uni-Klinik, die mir immer jeden Tag zur gleichen Zeit dieselben gelben Pillen geben wollten.

Aber das ist schon lange her.
Heute veröffentliche ich hier in diesem Forum als "Forumspoet" ab und an seltsame Gedichte, die keiner versteht.

Du bist also hier, sozusagen, in guten Händen.


Hinweis: Dieser Beitrag könnte  Ironie enthalten, wobei ich nicht sicher bin, ob dies zutrifft.


----------



## forencowboy (18 Mai 2009)

*AW: IP Adressen nachmachen oder fälschen?*



Reinhard schrieb:


> Bis auf die freundlichen Mitarbeiter der Uni-Klinik, die mir immer jeden Tag zur gleichen Zeit dieselben gelben Pillen geben wollten.



Dann wünsche ich dir dort wo du jetzt steckst gute Genesung und dass es dir bald besser geht.
Na ja. Wenn man so lange von Pillen abhängig ist, würde ich sagen; bleib da wo du gerade bist und schluck die Dinger weiter.

Ich bin zumindest in einer Hinsicht beruhigt.:razz:

Ich bin nicht der einzigste, der so erhebliche Probleme mit dem PC und dem Internet hatte und so zugemüllt wurde mit Spams, Schreiben von Anwälten, E-Mails usw.


Die Disk der Festplatte hakte ständig und drehte sich nicht.

Aber die Daten konnten trotzdem gerettet werden.
Bis auf den Müll der noch drauf war.


Wünsche noch einen schönen Abend.


----------



## jupp11 (18 Mai 2009)

*AW: IP Adressen nachmachen oder fälschen?*



Reinhard schrieb:


> Hinweis: Dieser Beitrag könnte  Ironie enthalten, wobei ich nicht sicher bin, ob dies zutrifft.



Solche Hinweise reichen manchmal nicht. Da hilft nur der Dampfhammer,
 nimm die Ironietags ( [noparse]  [ir]... [/ir] [/noparse] ) , wenn das auch nicht hilft,  ist es Perlen vor die S.... :scherzkeks:


----------



## Reinhard (18 Mai 2009)

*AW: IP Adressen nachmachen oder fälschen?*

Danke, Jupp11.



KatzenHai schrieb:


> Für mich ist das hier echt zu albern.



Dem ist (fast) nichts hinzuzufügen, leider konnte ich nicht an mich halten.

[ir]
Ich brauch keine Belehrung, ich bin doch nicht beknackt:
Ich weiß alles besser, denn ich bin Autodidakt.
Sitz' in verschied'nen Foren schon tagelang und lerne,
erzähl' wie's geht oder auch nicht  - und ich tu's wirklich gerne!

Denn Ignoranz gehört dazu, ich könnte mir's nicht leisten,
vernünftig zu diskutieren, wie hier die allermeisten.
Nein, Argumente kenn' ich nicht, wo käme ich da hin:
Da hätte manches Posting dann gar auch noch einen Sinn!
[/ir]


----------



## querre (19 Mai 2009)

*AW: IP Adressen nachmachen oder fälschen?*

ich hab das mal alles durchgelesen und ich find das sehr lustig ^_^ . Wollt nur danke sagen, meine Laune ist gestiegen . Ich weiss zwar nicht, was das Problem von forencowboy ist, aber trotzdem serh amüsant^^.


----------



## forencowboy (20 Mai 2009)

*AW: IP Adressen nachmachen oder fälschen?*

Hast du nicht. Das macht aber nichts.
Ich freue mich immer mit, wenn andere ihren Spaß haben. :-p

Jemand benutzt meine Identität und bestellt aus Internetwarenhäuser, treibt sich mit meinem Namen durch Foren und benutzte sogar meine Accounts.

Da ich nun gleichgesinnte getroffen habe stehe ich nicht allein in weiter Flur mit diesem Problem.
Das ist schon mal sehr beruhigend. :sun:

Persönlich kenne ich nun 3, denen der PC total zerfressen wurde von Viren, Trojaner, Spyware usw.
Einem wird die Identität mißbraucht. Also mit seiner Anschrift, E-Mail, Name, Bild usw. macht jemand WKW unsicher.
Und noch einer bekommt ebenso ständig Zahlungsaufforderungen. Solche Mails alle paar Wochen geht ja noch, aber nicht in einer Woche dutzende.

Ich hae hier versucht ein paar plausible Antworten zu bekommnen.
Habe diese auch bekommen.


----------



## forencowboy (24 Mai 2009)

*AW: IP Adressen nachmachen oder fälschen?*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viren-trojaner-spyware-hoaxes/56431-was-ist-das-mia-lib-datei.html

Hier hatte ich bereits mal was gepostet.
Die jetzigen Dateien, Daten, Ordner usw. auf meiner externen Festplatte waren von:
AT&T, Deutsche Bank, Deutsche Bahn, Metro, Bayer, Programme für Internetkonferenzen, Programme für Internet Games und sonstige Ballerspiele und vieles mehr.

Ich bin kein Kunde der Deutschen Bank oder AT&T.
Mache kein Internet-Banking. Ich gehe immer noch zum Schalter.
Internet Spiele mit Partner mache ich auch nicht. 
Konferenzschaltungen? Wozu? Ich bin kein Geschäftsführer oder Vorsitzender eines Konzerns.

Der Spezialist hat sich die Dateien vorgenommen.
Da waren Programme drunter, die selbsttätig versucht haben eine Verbindung aufzubauen, sobald man die FP einschaltet und man im Internet ist.

IP-82.165.79.21
IP-82.165.100.140
IP-82.165.118.30
Das sind IP´s die eindeutig ermittelt wurden.
Es waren auch IP´s, die aus dem Raum Kaiserslautern stammten.
Meine FP habe ich erst nach 4 Wochen abholen können.


Das Problem an der FP war:
Sie hatte den Namen "Pringle Time".
Meinen FP´s vergebe ich Namen mit einer fortlaufenden Nummer.
Nur diese eine hieß plötzlich anders.

Über das Problem hatte ich bereists auch gepostet und in der PC Werkstatt geschildert.
Erst als ich einen Ordner geufnden hatte, der dort nicht hingehörte, bekam diese FP
seinen ursprünglichen zugewiesen Namen zurück.




forencowboy


----------



## Reinhard (24 Mai 2009)

*AW: IP Adressen nachmachen oder fälschen?*

Guckst du hier:
mia.dll und mia.lib als Schwachstelle identifiziert - Kaspersky Lab Forum

Ach ja: Diese IPs gehören alle zu 1&1.

*[ir]
Du solltest möglichst schnell einen Computerkurs für Anfänger machen, und dir zeigen lassen, wie man mit "Google" umgeht, dir die wichtigsten Grundsätze über sicheres Surfen beibringen lassen und dabei lernen nicht auf alles zu klicken, was sich auf dem Bildschirm zeigt.
Ach ja, ein Kurs über "Wie funktioniert mein Computer und wenn ich nicht weiter weiß - warum nicht?" wäre auch noch angebracht. [/ir]*


----------



## forencowboy (29 Mai 2009)

*AW: IP Adressen nachmachen oder fälschen?*

So ein Zufall aber auch.

[noparse]http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/b6q7-1-jpg.html[/noparse]



:scherzkeks:


----------



## Heiko (29 Mai 2009)

*AW: IP Adressen nachmachen oder fälschen?*

Und was genau soll uns das sagen?


----------



## dvill (29 Mai 2009)

*AW: IP Adressen nachmachen oder fälschen?*

Die Trojanerschleuder ist weiter unterwegs. Anschnallen, Leute.


----------



## forencowboy (29 Mai 2009)

*AW: IP Adressen nachmachen oder fälschen?*

Meinen Rechner habe ich wieder abgeholt.
Hat sich was mit Trojaner.
Ich habe das einzige richtige getan und Hilfe in Anspruch genommen.
Durch den E-Scan wurde dem Teil nach weingen Minute wieder dr garaus gemacht.

Nach dem Verlauf war mein Rechner bis zu diesem Vorfall sauber!!! :sun:
Und ist es jetzt auch wieder.


----------



## Heiko (30 Mai 2009)

*AW: IP Adressen nachmachen oder fälschen?*

Fragt sich nur wie lange...


----------



## forencowboy (30 Mai 2009)

*AW: IP Adressen nachmachen oder fälschen?*

Eine Meinung höre ich immer wieder und wurde hier, im Forum, auch schon geäußert.
Es muss eine Person sein, die in meinem nächsten Umfeld zu finden ist.

Wenn ich aus Foren geschmiessen werde, bei denen ich nicht mal registriert war, bekam ich folgende Erklärung.
Jemand meldet sich normal an und ändert später im Profil seine Kontaktdaten. In diesem Falle die E-Mail Anschrift.
Er gibt dann meine E-Mail an und treibt sein Spielchen dort solange is dieser rausfliegt. Weil ja die E-Mail Adresse geändert wurde bekomme ich nun die E-Mail, dass man mich des Forums verweist.
Die wenigsten Forenbetreiber machen sich die Mühe, um den genauen Ursacher ausfindig zu machen. Wie denn auch und wozu?

Das hat jetzt mit IP verschleiern selbst nichts zu tun.





forencowboy


----------



## Reinhard (30 Mai 2009)

*WINdianer!*

[ir]

Von Hauptling "Blauer Himmel" und Blutsbruder "Tiefes Tal mit kreisenden Adler"

How,

wir dich grüßen Bruder Cowboy vom Stamm der Dau-Bleichgesichter.

Wir wissen, Du haben gross Sorge mit Maschine, welche sagen immer:
"Ausnahmefehler" und du haben dann Bild wie Himmel blau.
Wir auch wissen das Sammelplatz für feste Platte sein voller böses Geister.

Medizinmann sagt ist nicht gut, ist schlecht Omen.
Aber wir helfen wollen trotzdem ...

Du wissen, dass "Windows" unsere Sprache und bedeuten:
"Weißer Mann blicken durch Fenster auf Sanduhr"?
Wenn Du nix gewußt, Du jetzt wissen...

Nun aber wir müssen machen wie weißer Mann und ändern Sammelplatz.
Old Chaterhand gesprochen mit mir durch tönenden Knochen, gesagt wie
geht alles.
Steinetafeln trocknen noch, wenn du wollen, schneller mit Tafeln,
die in Loch in Wand gehen und aus Loch in Wand wieder kommen.

Tafeln sagen viel Dinge, die wir nix ganz verstehen:
Du müssen nehmen runde Scheibe, die heißen "Microsoft" und machen neues Teil auf feste Platte.
Vorher großes Bürste nehmen wie für für Pferd und sauber machen Platte.
Dann nicht vergessen Sucher für böse Geister einschalten.
Auch neues Wigwam für Tafeln, die sprechen, suchen

Medizinmann mir jetzt böse. Kennt nicht Geheimnis, wie ich kennen.
Macht das nix, nächste Wüste nicht weit...

Wenn du nicht wissen wie immer geht, lass grosse Trommel sprechen.

How, ich habe gesprochen.

[/ir]


----------



## forencowboy (1 Juni 2009)

*AW: IP Adressen nachmachen oder fälschen?*







Das ist aber ein schönes Gedicht!

Freut mich welche Talente du so hast.

Wirst bestimmt mal berühmt.


----------

